# Tutti gli uomini tradiscono? qche uomo che non ha mai tradito esiste??



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

Salve a tutti, ho letto tanti messaggi sul forum e mi è venuta un po di tristezza addosso. Non giudico nessuno, credo che a tradire siano donne e uomini allo stesso modo anche se credo che l'uomo tradisca generalmente di più. Io stessa ero sposata, due figli, sono stata tradita più volte e ho lasciato mio marito. quando una donna ha una famiglia, piuttosto sacrifica la sua felicità per tenere in piedi il baraccone. Non sono ingenua e so bene che il tradimento esiste dalla notte dei tempi... volevo solo fare una sorta di sondaggio e visto che sono donna, chiedere se esista qualche uomo, magari sposato, che non ha mai tradito la moglie e se esiste, perché a suo avviso, a differenza della maggior parte degli altri uomini, non è arrivato a tradire... purtroppo leggendo qs storie, mi domando perché ci si sposi, che senso ci sia se poi l'ormone o altro ti portai fuori da ciò che hai costruito e desiderato. Mi piacerebbe sapere di qcno che non tradisce e del perché... non credo dipenda solo dall'amore xche diciamoci la verità, l'amore dopo un po sfuma, non è pu innamoramento, passione e allora si cercano altre emozioni altrove... uomini che non tradite... esistete? potete dirmi xche non lo fate? grazie! isabella


----------



## ferita (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho letto tanti messaggi sul forum e mi è venuta un po di tristezza addosso. Non giudico nessuno, credo che a tradire siano donne e uomini allo stesso modo anche se credo che l'uomo tradisca generalmente di più. Io stessa ero sposata, due figli, sono stata tradita più volte e ho lasciato mio marito. quando una donna ha una famiglia, piuttosto sacrifica la sua felicità per tenere in piedi il baraccone. Non sono ingenua e so bene che il tradimento esiste dalla notte dei tempi... volevo solo fare una sorta di sondaggio e visto che sono donna, chiedere se esista qualche uomo, magari sposato, che non ha mai tradito la moglie e se esiste, perché a suo avviso, a differenza della maggior parte degli altri uomini, non è arrivato a tradire... purtroppo leggendo qs storie, mi domando perché ci si sposi, che senso ci sia se poi l'ormone o altro ti portai fuori da ciò che hai costruito e desiderato. Mi piacerebbe sapere di qcno che non tradisce e del perché... non credo dipenda solo dall'amore xche diciamoci la verità, l'amore dopo un po sfuma, non è pu innamoramento, passione e allora si cercano altre emozioni altrove... uomini che non tradite... esistete? potete dirmi xche non lo fate? grazie! isabella


Ciao Isabella, gli uomini che non tradiscono difficilmente li trovi qui :smile:
Certo, qui puoi trovare i traditi, ma prima o dopo per vendicarsi tradiscono anche loro :smile:


----------



## kikko64 (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho letto tanti messaggi sul forum e mi è venuta un po di tristezza addosso. Non giudico nessuno, credo che a tradire siano donne e uomini allo stesso modo anche se credo che l'uomo tradisca generalmente di più. Io stessa ero sposata, due figli, sono stata tradita più volte e ho lasciato mio marito. quando una donna ha una famiglia, piuttosto sacrifica la sua felicità per tenere in piedi il baraccone. Non sono ingenua e so bene che il tradimento esiste dalla notte dei tempi... volevo solo fare una sorta di sondaggio e visto che sono donna, chiedere se esista qualche uomo, magari sposato, che non ha mai tradito la moglie e se esiste, perché a suo avviso, a differenza della maggior parte degli altri uomini, non è arrivato a tradire... purtroppo leggendo qs storie, mi domando perché ci si sposi, che senso ci sia se poi l'ormone o altro ti portai fuori da ciò che hai costruito e desiderato. Mi piacerebbe sapere di qcno che non tradisce e del perché... non credo dipenda solo dall'amore xche diciamoci la verità, l'amore dopo un po sfuma, non è pu innamoramento, passione e allora si cercano altre emozioni altrove... uomini che non tradite... esistete? potete dirmi xche non lo fate? grazie! isabella


Io ... esisto.

esisto perché, ancor prima di tradire mia moglie, tradirei me stesso .


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho letto tanti messaggi sul forum e mi è venuta un po di tristezza addosso. Non giudico nessuno, credo che a tradire siano donne e uomini allo stesso modo anche se credo che l'uomo tradisca generalmente di più. Io stessa ero sposata, due figli, sono stata tradita più volte e ho lasciato mio marito. quando una donna ha una famiglia, piuttosto sacrifica la sua felicità per tenere in piedi il baraccone. Non sono ingenua e so bene che il tradimento esiste dalla notte dei tempi... volevo solo fare una sorta di sondaggio e visto che sono donna, chiedere se esista qualche uomo, magari sposato, che non ha mai tradito la moglie e se esiste, perché a suo avviso, a differenza della maggior parte degli altri uomini, non è arrivato a tradire... purtroppo leggendo qs storie, mi domando perché ci si sposi, che senso ci sia se poi l'ormone o altro ti portai fuori da ciò che hai costruito e desiderato. Mi piacerebbe sapere di qcno che non tradisce e del perché... non credo dipenda solo dall'amore xche diciamoci la verità, l'amore dopo un po sfuma, non è pu innamoramento, passione e allora si cercano altre emozioni altrove... uomini che non tradite... esistete? potete dirmi xche non lo fate? grazie! isabella


 scusa in che senso gli uomini tradiscono di più?  l'uomo se tradisce lo fa con una donna quindi il numero è lo stesso o no?


----------



## Fabry (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho letto tanti messaggi sul forum e mi è venuta un po di tristezza addosso. Non giudico nessuno, credo che a tradire siano donne e uomini allo stesso modo anche se credo che l'uomo tradisca generalmente di più. Io stessa ero sposata, due figli, sono stata tradita più volte e ho lasciato mio marito. quando una donna ha una famiglia, piuttosto sacrifica la sua felicità per tenere in piedi il baraccone. Non sono ingenua e so bene che il tradimento esiste dalla notte dei tempi... volevo solo fare una sorta di sondaggio e visto che sono donna, chiedere se esista qualche uomo, magari sposato, che non ha mai tradito la moglie e se esiste, perché a suo avviso, a differenza della maggior parte degli altri uomini, non è arrivato a tradire... purtroppo leggendo qs storie, mi domando perché ci si sposi, che senso ci sia se poi l'ormone o altro ti portai fuori da ciò che hai costruito e desiderato. Mi piacerebbe sapere di qcno che non tradisce e del perché... non credo dipenda solo dall'amore xche diciamoci la verità, l'amore dopo un po sfuma, non è pu innamoramento, passione e allora si cercano altre emozioni altrove... uomini che non tradite... esistete? potete dirmi xche non lo fate? grazie! isabella


Ehmmm... io  e spero pure qualche altro....


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io ... esisto.
> 
> esisto perché, ancor prima di tradire mia moglie, tradirei me stesso .





Fabry ha detto:


> Ehmmm... io  e spero pure qualche altro....



:bacio:


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io ... esisto.
> 
> esisto perché, ancor prima di tradire mia moglie, tradirei me stesso .



che belle parole...mi si è accapponata la pelle.....


----------



## stellina (25 Luglio 2012)

io sono donna...ma ti faccio una riflessione.
supponiamo che gli uomini tradiscano di più delle donne. bene. se fosse così quanti uomini conosci che vanno insieme ad altri uomini??? io uno solo! quindi diciamo che gli uomini verbalizzano di più tipo" ohi mi sono trombata quella e anche quell'altra.."


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho letto tanti messaggi sul forum e mi è venuta un po di tristezza addosso. Non giudico nessuno, credo che a tradire siano donne e uomini allo stesso modo anche se credo che l'uomo tradisca generalmente di più. Io stessa ero sposata, due figli, sono stata tradita più volte e ho lasciato mio marito. quando una donna ha una famiglia, piuttosto sacrifica la sua felicità per tenere in piedi il baraccone. Non sono ingenua e so bene che il tradimento esiste dalla notte dei tempi... volevo solo fare una sorta di sondaggio e visto che sono donna, chiedere se esista qualche uomo, magari sposato, che non ha mai tradito la moglie e se esiste, perché a suo avviso, a differenza della maggior parte degli altri uomini, non è arrivato a tradire... purtroppo leggendo qs storie, mi domando perché ci si sposi, che senso ci sia se poi l'ormone o altro ti portai fuori da ciò che hai costruito e desiderato. Mi piacerebbe sapere di qcno che non tradisce e del perché... non credo dipenda solo dall'amore xche diciamoci la verità, l'amore dopo un po sfuma, non è pu innamoramento, passione e allora si cercano altre emozioni altrove... uomini che non tradite... esistete? potete dirmi xche non lo fate? grazie! isabella


Veramente qui dentro credo siano di più le donne fedifraghe...


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

nel 99% dei casi...un uomo sempre con una donna va...quindi siamo a 50 e 50


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :bacio:


ehi  ci sono anch'io :smile:


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ehi ci sono anch'io :smile:


mica hai scritto che non tradisci tu :mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> io sono donna...ma ti faccio una riflessione.
> supponiamo che gli uomini tradiscano di più delle donne. bene. se fosse così quanti uomini conosci che vanno insieme ad altri uomini??? io uno solo! quindi diciamo che gli uomini verbalizzano di più tipo" ohi mi sono trombata quella e anche quell'altra.."



ci sono anche donne che vanno con altre donne..quindi l'equilibrio è perfetto... concordo sulla verbalizzazione:up:


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mica hai scritto che non tradisci tu :mrgreen:


lo faccio adesso 
IO NON TRADISCO
:smile:


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> lo faccio adesso
> IO NON TRADISCO
> :smile:


ma non eri tu quello di "ogni lasciata è persa"??


----------



## Fabry (25 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> lo faccio adesso
> IO NON TRADISCO
> :smile:



Occhio che ti chiedono pure l'autocertificazione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io ... esisto.
> 
> esisto perché, ancor prima di tradire mia moglie, tradirei me stesso .


che bello che sei!


----------



## gas (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho letto tanti messaggi sul forum e mi è venuta un po di tristezza addosso. Non giudico nessuno, credo che a tradire siano donne e uomini allo stesso modo anche se credo che l'uomo tradisca generalmente di più. Io stessa ero sposata, due figli, sono stata tradita più volte e ho lasciato mio marito. quando una donna ha una famiglia, piuttosto sacrifica la sua felicità per tenere in piedi il baraccone. Non sono ingenua e so bene che il tradimento esiste dalla notte dei tempi... volevo solo fare una sorta di sondaggio e visto che sono donna, chiedere se esista qualche uomo, magari sposato, che non ha mai tradito la moglie e se esiste, perché a suo avviso, a differenza della maggior parte degli altri uomini, non è arrivato a tradire... purtroppo leggendo qs storie, mi domando perché ci si sposi, che senso ci sia se poi l'ormone o altro ti portai fuori da ciò che hai costruito e desiderato. Mi piacerebbe sapere di qcno che non tradisce e del perché... non credo dipenda solo dall'amore xche diciamoci la verità, l'amore dopo un po sfuma, non è pu innamoramento, passione e allora si cercano altre emozioni altrove... uomini che non tradite... esistete? potete dirmi xche non lo fate? grazie! isabella


Innanzitutto ciao Isabella.
Non mi trovi molto daccordo sul fatto che siano più gli uomini a tradire che le donne.
Ritengo che generalmente l'uomo si vanta di più di averlo fatto mentre la donna non esterna facilmente il tradimento. Inoltre ritengo che se l'uomo tradisce è perchè ha trovato la disponibilità di una donna o viceversa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ehmmm... io  e spero pure qualche altro....


bello anche tu:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> lo faccio adesso
> IO NON TRADISCO
> :smile:


sicuro? sicuro sicuro?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non eri tu quello di "ogni lasciata è persa"??


eh, non gli è capitata l'occasione...


----------



## non registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

*be*

io credo che gli uomini, laddove esista una famiglia, tradiscano di pu perché hanno meno l'istinto materno, nel senso che la donna, anche a fronte di un matrimonio noioso e di un amore che non c'è iu riuscirebbe a sopportare qs apatia senza tradire più facilmente dell'uomo e inoltre la donna io credo, ha un'eccitazione diversa, si arrapa nei confronti di una persona, di quella persona in particolare, e meno di un'immagine (tette, culo, etc) come tende a fare l'uomo. poi spesso gli uomini tradiscono con donne che magari non sono sposate o non hanno famiglia, spesso più giovani ragazze libere e spensierate. per questo credo che gli uomini tradiscano proporzionalmente di più. ma voi uomini che mi avete detto di non aver tradito, non mi avete fatto capire benissimo il perché... la mia forse è solo la disperazione di poter credere che esista un amore particolare che ti fa desiderare solo una donna, quella per tutta la vita... dite che sono solo illusioni? a qcno è capitato di vivere e di stare continuando a vivere qs bel sogno? il che nn significa che se vedi una bella ragazza ti giri dall'altra parte schifato ma solo che non arrivi ad agire determinati impulsi che poi svaniscono in un istante...


----------



## Fabry (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bello anche tu:mrgreen:



Grazie, forse sono stato solo fortunato.


----------



## lunaiena (25 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> scusa in che senso gli uomini tradiscono di più?  l'uomo se tradisce lo fa con una donna quindi il numero è lo stesso o no?


stavo per scriverlo anche io


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

non registrato ha detto:


> io credo che gli uomini, laddove esista una famiglia, tradiscano di pu perché hanno meno l'istinto materno, nel senso che la donna, anche a fronte di un matrimonio noioso e di un amore che non c'è iu riuscirebbe a sopportare qs apatia senza tradire più facilmente dell'uomo e inoltre la donna io credo, ha un'eccitazione diversa, si arrapa nei confronti di una persona, di quella persona in particolare, e meno di un'immagine (tette, culo, etc) come tende a fare l'uomo. poi spesso gli uomini tradiscono con donne che magari non sono sposate o non hanno famiglia, spesso più giovani ragazze libere e spensierate. per questo credo che gli uomini tradiscano proporzionalmente di più. ma voi uomini che mi avete detto di non aver tradito, non mi avete fatto capire benissimo il perché... la mia forse è solo la disperazione di poter credere che esista un amore particolare che ti fa desiderare solo una donna, quella per tutta la vita... dite che sono solo illusioni? a qcno è capitato di vivere e di stare continuando a vivere qs bel sogno? il che nn significa che se vedi una bella ragazza ti giri dall'altra parte schifato ma solo che non arrivi ad agire determinati impulsi che poi svaniscono in un istante...


Secondo me hai un sacco di preconcetti. Non te la prendere, eh? Ad esempio quello sulle amanti giovani e libere... qua ne ho viste poche. La donna sposata come amante è molto meno pericolosa ed esigente(in termini di tempo da dedicarle). Ma capisco che sei in una condizione dolorosa alla quale stai cercando di dare una spiegazione. Non la troverai generalizzando però.


----------



## Hellseven (25 Luglio 2012)

*Credo che l'agire*



non registrato ha detto:


> io credo che gli uomini, laddove esista una famiglia, tradiscano di pu perché hanno meno l'istinto materno, nel senso che la donna, anche a fronte di un matrimonio noioso e di un amore che non c'è iu riuscirebbe a sopportare qs apatia senza tradire più facilmente dell'uomo e inoltre la donna io credo, ha un'eccitazione diversa, si arrapa nei confronti di una persona, di quella persona in particolare, e meno di un'immagine (tette, culo, etc) come tende a fare l'uomo. poi spesso gli uomini tradiscono con donne che magari non sono sposate o non hanno famiglia, spesso più giovani ragazze libere e spensierate. per questo credo che gli uomini tradiscano proporzionalmente di più. ma voi uomini che mi avete detto di non aver tradito, non mi avete fatto capire benissimo il perché... la mia forse è solo la disperazione di poter credere che esista un amore particolare che ti fa desiderare solo una donna, quella per tutta la vita... dite che sono solo illusioni? a qcno è capitato di vivere e di stare continuando a vivere qs bel sogno? il che nn significa che se vedi una bella ragazza ti giri dall'altra parte schifato *ma solo che non arrivi ad agire determinati impulsi che poi svaniscono in un istante...*


dipenda da molti fattori, tra cui il grado di convinzione nel proprio codice morale (sempre che ne si abbia uno), se si prova ancora o meno amore per il partner, lo scrupolo nel ferire l'altro, se si è soddisfatti della propria esistenza quotidiana, se si è curiosi di sperimentare, se si ha audacia o prevale il timore di rovinare lo status quo e via dicendo. Come si può generalizzare?


----------



## gas (25 Luglio 2012)

non registrato ha detto:


> io credo che gli uomini, laddove esista una famiglia, tradiscano di pu perché hanno *meno l'istinto materno*, nel senso che la donna, anche a fronte di un matrimonio noioso e di un amore che non c'è iu *iuscirebbe a sopprortare qs apatia senza tradire più facilmente dell'uomo *e inoltre la donna io credo, ha un'eccitazione diversa, *si arrapa nei confronti di una persona, di quella persona in particolare, e meno di un'immagine (tette, culo, etc) come tende a fare l'uomo. poi spesso gli uomini tradiscono con donne che magari non sono sposate o non hanno famiglia, *spesso più giovani ragazze libere e spensierate. per questo credo che gli uomini tradiscano proporzionalmente di più. ma voi uomini che mi avete detto di non aver tradito, non mi avete fatto capire benissimo il perché... la mia forse è solo la disperazione di poter credere che esista un amore particolare che ti fa desiderare solo una donna, quella per tutta la vita... dite che sono solo illusioni? a qcno è capitato di vivere e di stare continuando a vivere qs bel sogno? il che nn significa che se vedi una bella ragazza ti giri dall'altra parte schifato ma solo che non arrivi ad agire determinati impulsi che poi svaniscono in un istante...


Ho evidenziato in neretto alcuni tuoi passaggi che non condivido affatto.
Non li condivido per svariati motivi, e quì si potrebbe iniziare un'interminabile discussione.
Comunque sono della convinzione che:

non è detto che la donna che tradisce sia unicamente la donna che non ha ancora avuto dei figli, anzi...
per il resto la donna di oggi è cambiata e si è emancipata. la donna che tu descrivi è una donna che esisteva in passato. la donna di oggi è molto più libertina, indipendente, autonoma.
Per cui la donna che tu descrivi è una rarità.
Con ciò preferisco di gran lunga la donna di oggi, una donna non più uomo dipendente.


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non eri tu quello di "ogni lasciata è persa"??



mi riferivo alle mangiate in compagnia.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> stavo per scriverlo anche io



ma la donna può essere libera, quindi mica tradisce
e viceversa, quindi il numero è sempre lo stesso, più o meno:singleeye:


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sicuro? sicuro sicuro?


certo...


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh, non gli è capitata l'occasione...


eppure vado spesso al mercatino....
:mrgreen:
:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriiiiiii secondo te Battiato ci sta pigliando per i fondelli??? 

tutto sto casino perchè vuole un bacio???


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Sbriiiiiii secondo te Battiato ci sta pigliando per i fondelli???
> 
> tutto sto casino perchè vuole un bacio???


ebbene si.. il mio regno per un vostro bacio:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ebbene si.. *il mio regno per un vostro bacio:smile::smile::smile:*


e sarebbe?? cosa hai da offrire????


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Sbriiiiiii secondo te Battiato ci sta pigliando per i fondelli???
> 
> tutto sto casino perchè vuole un bacio???


adesso però ci deve raccontare come mai è arrivato in questa valle di lacrime popolata di invorniti...


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Ho evidenziato in neretto alcuni tuoi passaggi che non condivido affatto.
> Non li condivido per svariati motivi, e quì si potrebbe iniziare un'interminabile discussione.
> Comunque sono della convinzione che:
> 
> ...



A parte che non sto generalizzando come molti mi hanno detto di fare. sto semplicemente facendo una stima e per farla mi è sufficiente fare un calcolo sulle persone che conosco io. Se prendo 10 persone mie amiche e conoscenti di cui conosco vita morte e miracoli, chi tradisce di più di queste sono gli uomini e non le donne. Con ciò non voglio dire che la donna non tradisca ma che lo fa proporzionalmente meno quando ha una famiglia che, ripeto, non significa che non lo faccia. Il discorso sulla donna libera e single è diverso. fate un calcolo sui messaggi e vedree che da parte di donne sposate, sono più i messaggi per il dolore di essere state tradite che per la colpa di aver tradito. Potete fare il conto leggendo tutti i mess di qs forum. E cmq non ntendevo dire che le donne siano migliori o peggiori, perché la mia domanda era un'altra anche se in pochi l hanno capito e cioè se ci fossero uomini non traditori e perché. delle donne traditrici, onestamente, poco mi importa e non era l'oggetto della domanda.


----------



## Fabry (25 Luglio 2012)

non registrato ha detto:


> io credo che gli uomini, laddove esista una famiglia, tradiscano di pu perché hanno meno l'istinto materno, nel senso che la donna, anche a fronte di un matrimonio noioso e di un amore che non c'è iu riuscirebbe a sopportare qs apatia senza tradire più facilmente dell'uomo e inoltre la donna io credo, ha un'eccitazione diversa, si arrapa nei confronti di una persona, di quella persona in particolare, e meno di un'immagine (tette, culo, etc) come tende a fare l'uomo. poi spesso gli uomini tradiscono con donne che magari non sono sposate o non hanno famiglia, spesso più giovani ragazze libere e spensierate. per questo credo che gli uomini tradiscano proporzionalmente di più. ma voi uomini che mi avete detto di non aver tradito, non mi avete fatto capire benissimo il perché... la mia forse è solo la disperazione di poter credere che esista un amore particolare che ti fa desiderare solo una donna, quella per tutta la vita... dite che sono solo illusioni? a qcno è capitato di vivere e di stare continuando a vivere qs bel sogno? il che nn significa che se vedi una bella ragazza ti giri dall'altra parte schifato ma solo che non arrivi ad agire determinati impulsi che poi svaniscono in un istante...


Perché ? Scordati il fatto che si desideri una sola donna, penso che ognuno abbia le sue belle tentazioni...io almeno le ho anche tutt'ora...la differenza, sempre per me, la fa il chiedersi se vale la pena mettere a rischio una relazione che funziona e che ti appaga completamente, per una scopata magari molto bella, appagante ma sempre una scopata...il sentimento per me è molto di più...


----------



## gas (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> A parte che non sto generalizzando come molti mi hanno detto di fare. sto semplicemente facendo una stima e per farla mi è sufficiente fare un calcolo sulle persone che conosco io. Se prendo 10 persone mie amiche e conoscenti di cui conosco vita morte e miracoli, chi tradisce di più di queste sono gli uomini e non le donne. Con ciò non voglio dire che la donna non tradisca ma che lo fa proporzionalmente meno quando ha una famiglia che, ripeto, non significa che non lo faccia. Il discorso sulla donna libera e single è diverso. fate un calcolo sui messaggi e vedree che da parte di donne sposate, sono più i messaggi per il dolore di essere state tradite che per la colpa di aver tradito. Potete fare il conto leggendo tutti i mess di qs forum. E cmq non ntendevo dire che le donne siano migliori o peggiori, perché la mia domanda era un'altra anche se in pochi l hanno capito e cioè se ci fossero uomini non traditori e perché. delle donne traditrici, onestamente, poco mi importa e* non era l'oggetto della domanda*.


Che non fosse oggetto della domanda sono daccordo ma è comunque implicita la risposta.
Sta di fatto però (come ho già scritto in precedenza) che la donna normalmente è meno portata a dichiarare, anche all'amica, di aver tradito. Contrariamente all'uomo che confessa con più facilità il proprio tradimento.
Per cui la donna, a mio avviso, tradisce di meno perchè istintivamente è meno propensa a confessarlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Che non fosse oggetto della domanda sono daccordo ma è comunque implicita la risposta.
> Sta di fatto però (come ho già scritto in precedenza) che la donna normalmente è meno portata a dichiarare, anche all'amica, di aver tradito. Contrariamente all'uomo che confessa con più facilità il proprio tradimento.
> Per cui la donna, a mio avviso, tradisce di meno perchè istintivamente è meno propensa a confessarlo.


O semplicemente la donna tradisce e non lo dice ad anima viva.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> A parte che non sto generalizzando come molti mi hanno detto di fare. sto semplicemente facendo una stima e per farla mi è sufficiente fare un calcolo sulle persone che conosco io. Se prendo 10 persone mie amiche e conoscenti di cui conosco vita morte e miracoli, chi tradisce di più di queste sono gli uomini e non le donne. Con ciò non voglio dire che la donna non tradisca ma che lo fa proporzionalmente meno quando ha una famiglia che, ripeto, non significa che non lo faccia. Il discorso sulla donna libera e single è diverso. fate un calcolo sui messaggi e vedree che da parte di donne sposate, sono più i messaggi per il dolore di essere state tradite che per la colpa di aver tradito. Potete fare il conto leggendo tutti i mess di qs forum. E cmq non ntendevo dire che le donne siano migliori o peggiori, perché la mia domanda era un'altra anche se in pochi l hanno capito e cioè se ci fossero uomini non traditori e perché. delle donne traditrici, onestamente, poco mi importa e non era l'oggetto della domanda.


Se tu scegli 10 persone che conosci tu, bene, e delle quali sei amica... non è un campione significativo per evincere una tendenza. Il campione deve essere significativo numericamente ed estratto random, altrimenti le conseguenze che trai dal comportamento sono falsate... come, secondo me, sono le tue. Altra cosa: i maschietti traditi... fanno una fatica boia a chiedere aiuto. Ce ne sono qui, che leggono... pochissimi si registrano, tra quelli registrati pochi raccontano la loro storia. Una falsa idea della virilità li frena. Ma ci sono, fidati. Noi donne non abbiamo lo scoglio dello sciocco orgoglio... loro sì.


----------



## gas (25 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> O semplicemente la donna tradisce e non lo dice ad anima viva.


Esatto


----------



## gas (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se tu scegli 10 persone che conosci tu, bene, e delle quali sei amica... non è un campione significativo per evincere una tendenza. Il campione deve essere significativo numericamente ed estratto random, altrimenti le conseguenze che trai dal comportamento sono falsate... come, secondo me, sono le tue. Altra cosa: i maschietti traditi... fanno una fatica boia a chiedere aiuto. Ce ne sono qui, che leggono... pochissimi si registrano, tra quelli registrati pochi raccontano la loro storia. Una falsa idea della virilità li frena. Ma ci sono, fidati. Noi donne non abbiamo lo scoglio dello sciocco orgoglio... loro sì.


Anche, brava.


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho letto tanti messaggi sul forum e mi è venuta un po di tristezza addosso. Non giudico nessuno, credo che a tradire siano donne e uomini allo stesso modo anche se credo che l'uomo tradisca generalmente di più. Io stessa ero sposata, due figli, sono stata tradita più volte e ho lasciato mio marito. quando una donna ha una famiglia, piuttosto sacrifica la sua felicità per tenere in piedi il baraccone. Non sono ingenua e so bene che il tradimento esiste dalla notte dei tempi... volevo solo fare una sorta di sondaggio e visto che sono donna, chiedere se esista qualche uomo, magari sposato, che non ha mai tradito la moglie e se esiste, perché a suo avviso, a differenza della maggior parte degli altri uomini, non è arrivato a tradire... purtroppo leggendo qs storie, mi domando perché ci si sposi, che senso ci sia se poi l'ormone o altro ti portai fuori da ciò che hai costruito e desiderato. Mi piacerebbe sapere di qcno che non tradisce e del perché... non credo dipenda solo dall'amore xche diciamoci la verità, l'amore dopo un po sfuma, non è pu innamoramento, passione e allora si cercano altre emozioni altrove... uomini che non tradite... esistete? potete dirmi xche non lo fate? grazie! isabella


Niko e dave...e poi non ricordo...


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e sarebbe?? cosa hai da offrire????


amicizia, affetto e la riparazione alla tua auto:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> amicizia, affetto e la riparazione alla tua auto:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



la mia auto non si tocca....TU non sei capace :mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> la mia auto non si tocca....TU non sei capace :mrgreen:


a proposito di che auto si tratta? :mrgreen:


----------



## fightclub (25 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Niko e dave...e poi non ricordo...


Presente.......


----------



## Diletta (25 Luglio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Perché ? Scordati il fatto che si desideri una sola donna, penso che ognuno abbia le sue belle tentazioni...io almeno le ho anche tutt'ora..*.la differenza, sempre per me,* la fa il chiedersi se vale la pena mettere a rischio una relazione che funziona e che ti appaga completamente, per una scopata magari molto bella, appagante ma sempre una scopata...il sentimento per me è molto di più...



Ecco, Fabry ci hai già dato una bella ed esauriente risposta. 
Anch'io sono interessata al tema e ho avuto sempre il dubbio se, chi non tradisce è perché non prova proprio desiderio di avere altre donne, non gli interessano e gli basta la sua, o perché è uno che ci ragiona.
Tu mi hai dato la risposta che condivido in pieno. 
Le tentazioni ci sono per gli uomini, penso per tutti perché è nella vostra natura, la differenza la fa quello che hai detto, e mi sembra una grande differenza.

Ora azzardo un'altra idea: visto che siete fatti così, siete comunque delle mine vaganti. Quello che può essere facile per te/voi in un dato periodo della vita può non essere di altrettanto facile controllo in altri, e parlo di tentazioni che sono ovunque.
Sei d'accordo con questa mia "analisi"?


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> Presente.......


:up::up:


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, Fabry ci hai già dato una bella ed esauriente risposta.
> Anch'io sono interessata al tema e ho avuto sempre il dubbio se, chi non tradisce è perché non prova proprio desiderio di avere altre donne, non gli interessano e gli basta la sua, o perché è uno che ci ragiona.
> Tu mi hai dato la risposta che condivido in pieno.
> Le tentazioni ci sono per gli uomini, penso per tutti perché è nella vostra natura, la differenza la fa quello che hai detto, e mi sembra una grande differenza.
> ...


Ma Diletta io credo che la fedeltà non sia "facile" per nessuno...in quanto ritengo che l'essere umano per la sua natura non è monogamo! (uomini e donne...nessuno escluso)
però poi sul piatto della bilancia devi pesare quello che è il male minore!


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> O semplicemente la donna tradisce e non lo dice ad anima viva.


Quanto si vede che non conosci le donne, altro che anima viva, tra di loro dicono tutto molto più dei maschi, anzi al contrario dei maschi, loro raccontano tutti i minimi particolari.


Maurizio


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> Presente.......


:up:


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quanto si vede che non conosci le donne, altro che anima viva, tra di loro dicono tutto molto più dei maschi, anzi al contrario dei maschi, loro raccontano tutti i minimi particolari.
> 
> 
> Maurizio



parli per esperienza diretta ? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma Diletta io credo che la fedeltà non sia "facile" per nessuno...in quanto ritengo che l'essere umano per la sua natura non è monogamo! (uomini e donne...nessuno escluso)
> però poi sul piatto della bilancia devi pesare quello che è il male minore!


quoto, sei saggia


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quanto si vede che non conosci le donne, altro che anima viva, tra di loro dicono tutto molto più dei maschi, anzi al contrario dei maschi, loro raccontano tutti i minimi particolari.
> 
> 
> Maurizio



Va bene, Maurice.


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma Diletta io credo che la fedeltà non sia "facile" per nessuno...in quanto ritengo che l'essere umano per la sua natura non è monogamo! (uomini e donne...nessuno escluso)
> però poi sul piatto della bilancia devi pesare quello che è il male minore!


Quotone!!!! :up:


----------



## lothar57 (25 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Veramente qui dentro credo siano di più le donne fedifraghe...


ciao Kd..si e'pieno di troie...a pensarci bene di uomini ...ci sono solo io???


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Kd..si e'pieno di troie...a pensarci bene di uomini ...ci sono solo io???


Boh, io ti vedo più come un gattone.


----------



## gas (25 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Kd..si e'pieno di troie...a pensarci bene di uomini ...ci sono solo io???


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Mi aggiungerei se non hai nulla in contrario


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> quoto, sei saggia



grazie caro


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quotone!!!! :up:


:kiss:


----------



## Diletta (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma Diletta io credo che la fedeltà non sia "facile" per nessuno...in quanto ritengo che l'essere umano per la sua natura non è monogamo! (uomini e donne...nessuno escluso)
> però poi sul piatto della bilancia devi pesare quello che è il male minore!



Simy, è vero, dico anch'io che sei molto saggia!
In teoria sono più che d'accordo con te: l'essere umano per sua natura non è monogamo.
Ma sai perché ho questi dubbi mostruosamente ingenui? 
Non ci crederai, ma ti assicuro che se c'è una monogama per natura quella sono io!
Quindi penso che se io sono così senza reprimermi, allora esiste in natura questa condizione, reputandomi una persona completamente nella norma, a tutti gli effetti.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Mi aggiungerei se non hai nulla in contrario




allora olter che felini condiviamo la nobile ars amandi del tradimento.....qua'la zampa!!!aspetta passa un topo...cosa ti  lascio testa o coda..???


----------



## gas (25 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> allora olter che felini condiviamo la nobile ars amandi del tradimento.....qua'la zampa!!!aspetta passa un topo...cosa ti lascio testa o coda..???


Faccio ammenda alla tua generosità


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Simy, è vero, dico anch'io che sei molto saggia!
> In teoria sono più che d'accordo con te: l'essere umano per sua natura non è monogamo.
> Ma sai perché ho questi dubbi mostruosamente ingenui?
> Non ci crederai, ma ti assicuro che se c'è una monogama per natura quella sono io!
> Quindi penso che se io sono così senza reprimermi, allora esiste in natura questa condizione, reputandomi una persona completamente nella norma, a tutti gli effetti.


quoto :up::up: soprattutto l'affermazione sulla saggezza di simy


----------



## gas (25 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> quoto :up::up: *soprattutto l'affermazione sulla saggezza di simy*


che copioni.....
Volevo essere l'unico.


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> che copioni.....
> Volevo essere l'unico.


bè sei stato il primo


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Simy, è vero, dico anch'io che sei molto saggia!
> In teoria sono più che d'accordo con te: l'essere umano per sua natura non è monogamo.
> Ma sai perché ho questi dubbi mostruosamente ingenui?
> Non ci crederai, ma ti assicuro che se c'è una monogama per natura quella sono io!
> Quindi penso che se io sono così senza reprimermi, allora esiste in natura questa condizione, reputandomi una persona completamente nella norma, a tutti gli effetti.


c'è sempre l'eccezione che conferma la regola!
io ho avuto difficoltà nella fedeltà dopo il tradimento...


----------



## disperato73 (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho letto tanti messaggi sul forum e mi è venuta un po di tristezza addosso. Non giudico nessuno, credo che a tradire siano donne e uomini allo stesso modo anche se credo che l'uomo tradisca generalmente di più. Io stessa ero sposata, due figli, sono stata tradita più volte e ho lasciato mio marito. quando una donna ha una famiglia, piuttosto sacrifica la sua felicità per tenere in piedi il baraccone. Non sono ingenua e so bene che il tradimento esiste dalla notte dei tempi... volevo solo fare una sorta di sondaggio e visto che sono donna, chiedere se esista qualche uomo, magari sposato, che non ha mai tradito la moglie e se esiste, perché a suo avviso, a differenza della maggior parte degli altri uomini, non è arrivato a tradire... purtroppo leggendo qs storie, mi domando perché ci si sposi, che senso ci sia se poi l'ormone o altro ti portai fuori da ciò che hai costruito e desiderato. Mi piacerebbe sapere di qcno che non tradisce e del perché... non credo dipenda solo dall'amore xche diciamoci la verità, l'amore dopo un po sfuma, non è pu innamoramento, passione e allora si cercano altre emozioni altrove... uomini che non tradite... esistete? potete dirmi xche non lo fate? grazie! isabella


io non ho mai tradito finora.... non ci sarei capace di andare a letto con una e con un altra nello stesso periodo.....

amo la mia ex e sono pronto a lasciare la mia ragazza se lei vuole ricominciare... senza tradire nessuno


----------



## Diletta (25 Luglio 2012)

disperato73 ha detto:


> io non ho mai tradito finora.... non ci sarei capace di andare a letto con una e con un altra nello stesso periodo.....
> 
> amo la mia ex e sono pronto a lasciare la mia ragazza se lei vuole ricominciare... senza tradire nessuno



C'è qualche uomo che non tradisce perché possiede un suo solido codice morale.
Penso che sia il tuo caso, come penso anche, purtroppo, che tu faccia parte di una "élite"  e questo mi dispiace parecchio...


----------



## Diletta (25 Luglio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> Presente.......



Caro Fight, anche tu fra le persone di un certo spessore morale...
Mi puoi dire, per seguire il 3rd, se hai avuto difficoltà a mantenerti fedele, se ti sei dovuto controllare, o appellare ai tuoi principi, o che altro...o, al contrario, se ti è venuto abbastanza naturale?
Mi interessa moltissimo il confronto con voi uomini perché mio marito sostiene che l'uomo è così di natura...e che per restare fedele si deve controllare e agire secondo ragione.


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> c'è sempre l'eccezione che conferma la regola!
> io ho avuto difficoltà nella fedeltà dopo il tradimento...


è normale....
:smile:


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> è normale....
> :smile:



non ho ceduto però...:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> quoto :up::up: soprattutto l'affermazione sulla saggezza di simy


concordo anche io sulla saggezza di Simy.


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non ho ceduto però...:mrgreen:


sigh...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> concordo anche io sulla saggezza di Simy.




guardate che poi inizio a crederci :mrgreen:

mi farò tatuare la frase "i'm wise"


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> guardate che poi inizio a crederci :mrgreen:
> 
> mi farò tatuare la frase "i'm wise"


 fidati:smile:   e procedi pure
:up:
:up:


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

non registrato ha detto:


> io credo che gli uomini, laddove esista una famiglia, tradiscano di pu perché hanno meno l'istinto materno, nel senso che la donna, anche a fronte di un matrimonio noioso e di un amore che non c'è iu riuscirebbe a sopportare qs apatia senza tradire più facilmente dell'uomo e inoltre la donna io credo, ha un'eccitazione diversa, si arrapa nei confronti di una persona, di quella persona in particolare, e meno di un'immagine (tette, culo, etc) come tende a fare l'uomo.* poi spesso gli uomini tradiscono con donne che magari non sono sposate o non hanno famiglia, spesso più giovani ragazze libere e spensierate. per questo credo che gli uomini tradiscano proporzionalmente di più. ma voi uomini che mi avete detto di non aver tradito, non mi avete fatto capire benissimo il perché.*.. la mia forse è solo la disperazione di poter credere che esista un amore particolare che ti fa desiderare solo una donna, quella per tutta la vita... dite che sono solo illusioni? a qcno è capitato di vivere e di stare continuando a vivere qs bel sogno? il che nn significa che se vedi una bella ragazza ti giri dall'altra parte schifato ma solo che non arrivi ad agire determinati impulsi che poi svaniscono in un istante...


heeee?????


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Ho evidenziato in neretto alcuni tuoi passaggi che non condivido affatto.
> Non li condivido per svariati motivi, e quì si potrebbe iniziare un'interminabile discussione.
> Comunque sono della convinzione che:
> 
> ...


quotato e smeraldato


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

disperato73 ha detto:


> io non ho mai tradito finora.... non ci sarei capace di andare a letto con una e con un altra nello stesso periodo.....
> 
> *amo la mia ex e sono pronto a lasciare la mia ragazza se lei vuole ricominciare... senza tradire nessuno*


Pensa.
Io invece mi sentirei tradita dal fatto che stai con me pur amando ancora la tua ex e non me lo dici.


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> guardate che poi inizio a crederci :mrgreen:
> 
> mi farò tatuare la frase "i'm wise"


infatti dovresti! Inutile essere "umili" su cose evidenti!!!!


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti dovresti! Inutile essere "umili" su cose evidenti!!!!


Grazie cara!


----------



## Daniele (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho letto tanti messaggi sul forum e mi è venuta un po di tristezza addosso. Non giudico nessuno, credo che a tradire siano donne e uomini allo stesso modo anche se credo che l'uomo tradisca generalmente di più. Io stessa ero sposata, due figli, sono stata tradita più volte e ho lasciato mio marito. quando una donna ha una famiglia, piuttosto sacrifica la sua felicità per tenere in piedi il baraccone. Non sono ingenua e so bene che il tradimento esiste dalla notte dei tempi... volevo solo fare una sorta di sondaggio e visto che sono donna, chiedere se esista qualche uomo, magari sposato, che non ha mai tradito la moglie e se esiste, perché a suo avviso, a differenza della maggior parte degli altri uomini, non è arrivato a tradire... purtroppo leggendo qs storie, mi domando perché ci si sposi, che senso ci sia se poi l'ormone o altro ti portai fuori da ciò che hai costruito e desiderato. Mi piacerebbe sapere di qcno che non tradisce e del perché... non credo dipenda solo dall'amore xche diciamoci la verità, l'amore dopo un po sfuma, non è pu innamoramento, passione e allora si cercano altre emozioni altrove... uomini che non tradite... esistete? potete dirmi xche non lo fate? grazie! isabella


Io non tradisco perchè io valgo qualcosa e non mi posso nascondere dietro a false giustificazioni.


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io non tradisco perchè io valgo qualcosa e non mi posso nascondere dietro a false giustificazioni.


No certo. A parte quella insignificante per te di NON dire alla tua attuale fidanzata che pensi ancora alla ex tanto da telefonarle, minacciarla e parlare di lei qui.


Nessuna giustificazione.
Figurati


----------



## Daniele (25 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No certo. A parte quella insignificante per te di NON dire alla tua attuale fidanzata che pensi ancora alla ex tanto da telefonarle, minacciarla e parlare di lei qui.
> 
> 
> Nessuna giustificazione.
> Figurati


No carissima Tebe, penso come farle scontare il mio quasi suicidio e penso proprio che il farle vedere da vicino la morte come è stato per me potrebbe essere un piacere sublime. Io ho scoperto che la vendetta fa bene, che chi tradisce deve poter accettare che la persona che ha tradito gli renderà un dolore infinito e non c'è modo per evitarlo.


----------



## Fabry (25 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, Fabry ci hai già dato una bella ed esauriente risposta.
> Anch'io sono interessata al tema e ho avuto sempre il dubbio se, chi non tradisce è perché non prova proprio desiderio di avere altre donne, non gli interessano e gli basta la sua, o perché è uno che ci ragiona.
> Tu mi hai dato la risposta che condivido in pieno.
> Le tentazioni ci sono per gli uomini, penso per tutti perché è nella vostra natura, la differenza la fa quello che hai detto, e mi sembra una grande differenza.
> ...


Scusa il ritardo, ero in altre faccende affaccendato

No non condivido la tua analisi, per farla breve la penso come Simy, tutti o quasi hanno le loro tentazioni a prescindere dal sesso di appartenenza, come si reagisce poi è cosa assolutamente personale...io mi sono comportato così ma questo vale solo per il sottoscritto. Secondo me generalizzi troppo sul mondo maschile, cit. " siete fatti cosi, comunque mine vaganti", io penso invece che ci sia qualcosa di più in noi uomini...sennò poveri noi davvero...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Scusa il ritardo, ero in altre faccende affaccendato
> 
> No non condivido la tua analisi, per farla breve la penso come Simy, tutti o quasi hanno le loro tentazioni a prescindere dal sesso di appartenenza, come si reagisce poi è cosa assolutamente personale...io mi sono comportato così ma questo vale solo per il sottoscritto. Secondo me generalizzi troppo sul mondo maschile, cit. " siete fatti cosi, comunque mine vaganti", io penso invece che ci sia qualcosa di più in noi uomini...sennò poveri noi davvero...


Quoto
Ma Diletta generalizza così dal suo arrivo in questo forum. Secondo me perché l'aiuta a "giustificare" suo marito.


----------



## Fabry (25 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Ma Diletta generalizza così dal suo arrivo in questo forum. Secondo me perché l'aiuta a "giustificare" suo marito.


Lo penso anch'io.:smile:


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pensa.
> Io invece mi sentirei tradita dal fatto che stai con me pur amando ancora la tua ex e non me lo dici.


Quoto! :up:


----------



## aristocat (25 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, Fabry ci hai già dato una bella ed esauriente risposta.
> Anch'io sono interessata al tema e ho avuto sempre il dubbio se, chi non tradisce è perché non prova proprio desiderio di avere altre donne, non gli interessano e gli basta la sua, o perché è uno che ci ragiona.
> Tu mi hai dato la risposta che condivido in pieno.
> *Le tentazioni ci sono per gli uomini, penso per tutti perché è nella vostra natura*, la differenza la fa quello che hai detto, e mi sembra una grande differenza.
> ...


Diletta le tentazioni ci sono per tutti ma inteso come donne e uomini indistintamente... Mina vagante è la persona - uomo o donna - che va dove la portano gli ormoni...

ari


----------



## Fabry (25 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Diletta le tentazioni ci sono per tutti ma inteso come donne e uomini indistintamente... Mina vagante è la persona - uomo o donna - che va dove la portano gli ormoni...
> 
> ari



Ahhhh la grandezza della sintesi.:up:


----------



## Diletta (25 Luglio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Scusa il ritardo, ero in altre faccende affaccendato
> 
> No non condivido la tua analisi, per farla breve la penso come Simy, tutti o quasi hanno le loro tentazioni a prescindere dal sesso di appartenenza, come si reagisce poi è cosa assolutamente personale...io mi sono comportato così ma questo vale solo per il sottoscritto. Secondo me generalizzi troppo sul mondo maschile, cit. " siete fatti cosi, comunque mine vaganti", *io penso invece che ci sia qualcosa di più in noi uomini..*.sennò poveri noi davvero...




Ma guarda...anch'io la pensavo in altri termini e questo fino allo scatenarsi della tempesta quando mio marito ha cominciato ad affermare le sue verità assolute, che secondo lui, appartengono a tutti gli uomini.
Gli uomini tentati dalle situazioni, gli uomini attirati da sempre verso le donne, e questo è un fatto ancestrale...
Gli uomini che si devono comunque controllare con la ragione.
Da allora ho voluto approfondire il tema e devo dire di aver trovato riscontri in ciò che dice lui, confermati anche dallo stesso psicologo (uomo).
Con questo non dico assolutamente che non ci siano molte donne che provano le stesse pulsioni, ma è e rimane comunque una prerogativa del mondo maschile.


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> io penso invece che ci sia qualcosa di più in noi uomini..


C'è...c'è....:carneval:


----------



## Fabry (25 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma guarda...anch'io la pensavo in altri termini e questo fino allo scatenarsi della tempesta quando mio marito ha cominciato ad affermare le sue verità assolute, che secondo lui, appartengono a tutti gli uomini.
> Gli uomini tentati dalle situazioni, gli uomini attirati da sempre verso le donne, e questo è un fatto ancestrale...
> Gli uomini che si devono comunque controllare con la ragione.
> Da allora ho voluto approfondire il tema e devo dire di aver trovato riscontri in ciò che dice lui, confermati anche dallo stesso psicologo (uomo).
> Con questo non dico assolutamente che non ci siano molte donne che provano le stesse pulsioni, ma è e rimane comunque una prerogativa del mondo maschile.


Diletta te lo dico con simpatia, ma tuo marito ha scaricato su tutto il mondo maschile le sue e solo sue responsabilità, e da uomo ti dico che è molto comodo, ma poco credibile...


----------



## Fabry (25 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> C'è...c'è....:carneval:



Che fai alludi. :carneval:


----------



## Niko74 (25 Luglio 2012)

Si, ci sono gli uomini che non tradiscono...nemmeno per vendicarsi della moglie che li ha traditi. Io sono uno di quelli.

Non ho letto tutte le risposte, comunque trovo quanto detto dall'utente che ha aperto il post piuttosto riduttivo.
Visto che un uomo solitamente tradisce con una donna...non è che gli uomini tradiscono di più.


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> No *carissima *Tebe, penso come farle scontare il mio quasi suicidio e penso proprio che il farle vedere da vicino la morte come è stato per me potrebbe essere un piacere sublime. Io ho scoperto che la vendetta fa bene, che chi tradisce deve poter accettare che la persona che ha tradito gli renderà un dolore infinito e non c'è modo per evitarlo.


?


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Che fai alludi. :carneval:


No, è una costatazione di fatto. :carneval:


----------



## Fabry (25 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> No, è una costatazione di fatto. :carneval:



Ah beh allora...:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> C'è...c'è....:carneval:


Eliade....


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Che fai alludi. :carneval:



ormai è irriconoscibile.....


----------



## Fabry (25 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ormai è irriconoscibile.....


Concordo...


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Concordo...


da quando legge il blog....:scared:


----------



## Fabry (25 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> da quando legge il blog....:scared:



A dire la verità lo leggo pure io...oddio pensi che rischio anche io...?


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> A dire la verità lo leggo pure io...oddio pensi che *rischio anche io*...?


.......si.

perchè se hai l'ironia necessaria per leggerlo e sorridere allora....forse tanto fedele....

 scherzo...sei un fedele con brio e molto senso dell'ironia.

(spero, o poi vai a traumatizzare tua moglie?)


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ah beh allora...:carneval:


Possibile che non ti sia mai constatato da solo? :unhappy: 


Tebe ha detto:


> Eliade....


Che è? Che ho detto?


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ormai è irriconoscibile.....


 :santarellina:



Fabry ha detto:


> Concordo...


Ma che concordi tu? :carneval:
Ma da che parte stai tu?


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> .......si.
> 
> perchè se hai l'ironia necessaria per leggerlo e sorridere allora....forse tanto fedele....
> 
> ...


Dubiti della mia fedeltà? :santarellina:


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dubiti della mia fedeltà? :santarellina:


mai!


----------



## Fabry (25 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> .......si.
> 
> perchè se hai l'ironia necessaria per leggerlo e sorridere allora....forse tanto fedele....
> 
> ...



Nun ce penso proprio...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Diletta te lo dico con simpatia, ma tuo marito ha scaricato su tutto il mondo maschile le sue e solo sue responsabilità, e da uomo ti dico che è molto comodo, ma poco credibile...


Quoto ancora
Ma sono cose che le abbiamo giá detto. É come se le avesse detto "é inutile che mi lasci perché con chiubque finirebbe così"


----------



## Fabry (25 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :santarellina:
> 
> 
> Ma che concordi tu? :carneval:
> Ma da che parte stai tu?



Dalla mia...sempre e comunque.:carneval:


----------



## Niko74 (25 Luglio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Diletta te lo dico con simpatia, ma tuo marito ha scaricato su tutto il mondo maschile le sue e solo sue responsabilità, e da uomo ti dico che è molto comodo, ma poco credibile...


AMEN
ma Diletta già sa come la penso :up:


----------



## Fabry (25 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto ancora
> Ma sono cose che le abbiamo giá detto. É come se le avesse detto "é inutile che mi lasci perché con chiubque finirebbe così"


Infatti, facendo parte della categoria le ho voluto dimostrare che non tutti la pensano così.


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Dalla mia...sempre e comunque.:carneval:


E vabè...ogni tanto potresti anche appoggiare qualcuno.


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mai!


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fabry (25 Luglio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> AMEN
> ma Diletta già sa come la penso :up:


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Infatti, facendo parte della categoria le ho voluto dimostrare che non tutti la pensano così.


Ma dirá che sei un caso raro o che sei poco interessato al sesso.
Accidenti mi spiace perché ogni volta che si parla di diletta non riesco a trattenermi..
La stimo molto credo sia una dpnna in gamba e leggere che il marito é stato capace di comvincerla che certi luoghi comuni sianoa realtá mi dispice molto


----------



## Fabry (25 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma dirá che sei un caso raro o che sei poco interessato al sesso.
> Accidenti mi spiace perché ogni volta che si parla di diletta non riesco a trattenermi..
> La stimo molto credo sia una dpnna in gamba e leggere che il marito é stato capace di comvincerla che certi luoghi comuni sianoa realtá mi dispice molto


Sulla prima non mi pronuncio, sulla seconda sbaglierebbe di brutto.


----------



## Niko74 (25 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma dirá che sei un caso raro o *che sei poco interessato al sesso*.
> Accidenti mi spiace perché ogni volta che si parla di diletta non riesco a trattenermi..
> La stimo molto credo sia una dpnna in gamba e leggere che il marito é stato capace di comvincerla che certi luoghi comuni sianoa realtá mi dispice molto


E anche qui sbaglia e non poco...parlo per me eh Farbry non so


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E anche qui sbaglia e non poco...parlo per me eh Farbry non so


 E io concordo con voi. Purtroppo s volte per non ammettere di non aver avuto quello che avremmo voluto preferiamo credere che quello che vorremmo non esiste..


----------



## Fabry (25 Luglio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Sulla prima non mi pronuncio, sulla seconda sbaglierebbe di brutto.





Niko74 ha detto:


> E anche qui sbaglia e non poco...parlo per me eh Farbry non so



Ho risposto pure io e prima di te...:carneval:


----------



## ZoDyAkO (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho letto tanti messaggi sul forum e mi è venuta un po di tristezza addosso. Non giudico nessuno, credo che a tradire siano donne e uomini allo stesso modo anche se credo che l'uomo tradisca generalmente di più. Io stessa ero sposata, due figli, sono stata tradita più volte e ho lasciato mio marito. quando una donna ha una famiglia, piuttosto sacrifica la sua felicità per tenere in piedi il baraccone. Non sono ingenua e so bene che il tradimento esiste dalla notte dei tempi... volevo solo fare una sorta di sondaggio e visto che sono donna, chiedere se esista qualche uomo, magari sposato, che non ha mai tradito la moglie e se esiste, perché a suo avviso, a differenza della maggior parte degli altri uomini, non è arrivato a tradire... purtroppo leggendo qs storie, mi domando perché ci si sposi, che senso ci sia se poi l'ormone o altro ti portai fuori da ciò che hai costruito e desiderato. Mi piacerebbe sapere di qcno che non tradisce e del perché... non credo dipenda solo dall'amore xche diciamoci la verità, l'amore dopo un po sfuma, non è pu innamoramento, passione e allora si cercano altre emozioni altrove... uomini che non tradite... esistete? potete dirmi xche non lo fate? grazie! isabella


Secondo me la differenza non é tra uomo e donna, ma tra visioni differenti, che possono anche invertirsi nel corso della vita. Il traditore ha una visione di breve periodo (tutto e subito), come del resto tutti coloro che fanno scelte egoistiche. Il fedele ha una visione di lungo periodo, porta avanti un progetto e talvolta trascura i momenti di crisi perché li considera transitori e normali. Il traditore vuole vincere la battaglia, il fedele vuole vincere la guerra.

S*B


----------



## sienne (26 Luglio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Secondo me la differenza non é tra uomo e donna, ma tra visioni differenti, che possono anche invertirsi nel corso della vita. Il traditore ha una visione di breve periodo (tutto e subito), come del resto tutti coloro che fanno scelte egoistiche. Il fedele ha una visione di lungo periodo, porta avanti un progetto e talvolta trascura i momenti di crisi perché li considera transitori e normali. Il traditore vuole vincere la battaglia, il fedele vuole vincere la guerra.
> 
> S*B


Ciao,

interessante questo pensiero ... 

mi fa riflettere ... 

sienne


----------



## ZoDyAkO (26 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> No carissima Tebe, penso come farle scontare il mio quasi suicidio e penso proprio che il farle vedere da vicino la morte come è stato per me potrebbe essere un piacere sublime. Io ho scoperto che la vendetta fa bene, che chi tradisce deve poter accettare che la persona che ha tradito gli renderà un dolore infinito e non c'è modo per evitarlo.


La vendetta non é mai bene. Lei ti ha solo tradito, fatto assai comune. Ci ironizzano pure i media : il 50% delle persone tradisce il partner, se non sei tu é lei.

Lei ti ha "solo" tradito. Il resto te lo sei fatto e stai continuando a fartelo da solo. La tua ossessione rischia di renderti pericoloso. Forse hai bisogno di un aiuto professionale.

S*B


----------



## Sole (26 Luglio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io ... esisto.
> 
> esisto perché, ancor prima di tradire mia moglie, tradirei me stesso .


Non ho potuto approvarti, ma condivido pienamente.


----------



## Leda (26 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E io concordo con voi. Purtroppo a volte per non ammettere di non aver avuto quello che avremmo voluto preferiamo credere che quello che vorremmo non esiste..


Quotato e gemmato in verde


----------



## gas (26 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> quotato e smeraldato


Grazie flap


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho letto tanti messaggi sul forum e mi è venuta un po di tristezza addosso. Non giudico nessuno, credo che a tradire siano donne e uomini allo stesso modo anche se credo che l'uomo tradisca generalmente di più. Io stessa ero sposata, due figli, sono stata tradita più volte e ho lasciato mio marito. quando una donna ha una famiglia, piuttosto sacrifica la sua felicità per tenere in piedi il baraccone. Non sono ingenua e so bene che il tradimento esiste dalla notte dei tempi... volevo solo fare una sorta di sondaggio e visto che sono donna, chiedere se esista qualche uomo, magari sposato, che non ha mai tradito la moglie e se esiste, perché a suo avviso, a differenza della maggior parte degli altri uomini, non è arrivato a tradire... purtroppo leggendo qs storie, mi domando perché ci si sposi, che senso ci sia se poi l'ormone o altro ti portai fuori da ciò che hai costruito e desiderato. Mi piacerebbe sapere di qcno che non tradisce e del perché... non credo dipenda solo dall'amore xche diciamoci la verità, l'amore dopo un po sfuma, non è pu innamoramento, passione e allora si cercano altre emozioni altrove... uomini che non tradite... esistete? potete dirmi xche non lo fate? grazie! isabella


Io. malgrado non sia chissà che, di occasioni in passato ne ho avute parecchie.
Me ne sono tenuto lontano solo con una considerazione, una sorta di mantra: una scopata non vale una famiglia.
Si, perchè il mio interesse per le altre donne - molto, devo ammetterlo - è sempre stato esclusivamente di carattere sessuale. L'interesse intellettuale è indipendente dalla distinzione sessuale, ed il mio interesse affettivo ero convinto fosse più che appagato da mia moglie. Avevo un'attività commerciale che mi portava spesso a conoscere ragazze e donne e la cortesia professionale spesso si tramutava in simpatia reciproca. In alcuni casi si è instaurato un vero e proprio gioco di seduzione reciproca (di cui raccontavo sempre a mia moglie ridendone con lei) ma quando la cosa arrivava al punto che io avrei dovuto farmi avanti o come quando un paio di volte è stata l'interessata a farlo, io ho applicato la formula che ho detto prima: una scopata non vale una famiglia.
In qualche caso in cui mi sono sentito un po' a rischio ho usato uno stratagemma infallibile: ho cominciato a parlare di mia moglie e delle sue qualità. Niente di più demotivante, penso, per una donna che vorrebbe farsi sdraiare. Sono stato fanculato tanto in buono che in malo modo :mrgreen:.

Ben inteso, però: non mi sono però mai posto la cosa come "principio morale". Non ritengo che una scopata sia un tradimento, ma sapevo che invece mia moglie la pensava così, quindi per rispetto nei suoi confronti, e consapevole che in gioco c'era un rapporto che credevo solido, ho evitato di imporle il mio punto di vista.

Quel che è accaduto dopo è storia lunga.


----------



## Diletta (26 Luglio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Diletta te lo dico con simpatia, ma tuo marito ha scaricato su tutto il mondo maschile le sue e solo sue responsabilità, e da uomo ti dico che è molto comodo, ma poco credibile...





Niko74 ha detto:


> AMEN
> ma Diletta già sa come la penso :up:




Grande Fabry e grande Niko!
Ma io sarei fiera di avere un marito come voi, eccome!
(se vi mantenete così per sempre però...)

Ora però ritorno al tema e dico che:
se le mie affermazioni le avessi fatte 30 anni fa, o anche meno, sarebbero state talmente scontate da risultare banali.
Ma l'uomo è sempre lo stesso, con quelle caratteristiche proprie del suo essere che gli sono valse nei tempi la definizione di "cacciatore" (e non l'ho certo inventata io).
Non ho detto niente di particolare, l'unica innovazione dei nostri tempi è la conquista della libertà sessuale da parte delle donne (niente da dire, intendiamoci).
Ma questo non significa che l'uomo sia cambiato in sostanza: lui, e lo ripeto, è sempre lo stesso, se mai è solo un po' più confuso sulla mescolanza di ruoli che c'è oggi. 

In sintesi: dico solo che l'uomo deve fare uno sforzo maggiore di autocontrollo sulle sue pulsioni e non per colpa sua.

E poi, qui si parla di tentazioni...che c'entra il fatto di non essere interessati al sesso??
Chi ha mai detto questo?


----------



## Diletta (26 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto ancora
> *1°) *Ma sono cose che le abbiamo giá detto. É come se le avesse detto "é inutile che mi lasci perché con chiubque finirebbe così"


*2°) *


farfalla ha detto:


> E io concordo con voi. Purtroppo s volte per non ammettere di non aver avuto quello che avremmo voluto preferiamo credere che quello che vorremmo non esiste..




Farfalla, lo sai che non me la prendo...si fa per ragionare...

Sul punto 1°: lo so e voglio sperare che non sia così, la fedeltà esiste anche fra gli uomini, ma è merce più rara ed è talmente difficile scoprire se uno è un lupo travestito da agnello che un po' di sana diffidenza e sfiducia me le devi passare. Sicuramente io ne ho ora più di altre essendomi fatta così male.

Sul punto 2°: ma io lo ammetto a chiare lettere (che mi frega...pensavo però che si fosse capito):
avrei voluto sì ciò che ho scoperto (tardi) di non avere...ma ho dovuto scegliere il male minore.
E comunque rimane una mia scelta, scelta che dipende solo da me e che può anche essere ridefinita.


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto ancora
> Ma sono cose che le abbiamo giá detto. É come se le avesse detto "é inutile che mi lasci perché con chiubque finirebbe così"


:up:


----------



## Daniele (26 Luglio 2012)

Carissima diletta, ci sono più puttane traditrici che infigardi traditori, quindi la tua idea fa acqua da tutte le parti. 
Ho conosciuto un paio di uomini traditori, ma per ogniuno di loro c'erano almeno 20 donne traditrici che si sono fottuti, perchè quelle impegnate sono quelle che rompono meno i coglioni.


----------



## Tebe (26 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima diletta, ci sono più puttane traditrici che infigardi traditori, quindi la tua idea fa acqua da tutte le parti.
> Ho conosciuto un paio di uomini traditori, ma per ogniuno di loro c'erano almeno 20 donne traditrici che si sono fottuti, perchè quelle impegnate sono quelle che rompono meno i coglioni.


Direttamente dall'Accademia della Crusca...

daniele!


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima diletta, ci sono più puttane traditrici che infigardi traditori, quindi la tua idea fa acqua da tutte le parti.
> Ho conosciuto un paio di uomini traditori, ma per ogniuno di loro c'erano almeno 20 donne traditrici che si sono fottuti, perchè quelle impegnate sono quelle che rompono meno i coglioni.



quindi finora abbiamo sbagliato tutte le proporzioni :thinking:


----------



## Diletta (26 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima diletta, ci sono più puttane traditrici che infigardi traditori, quindi la tua idea fa acqua da tutte le parti.
> Ho conosciuto un paio di uomini traditori, ma per ogniuno di loro c'erano almeno 20 donne traditrici che si sono fottuti, perchè quelle impegnate sono quelle che rompono meno i coglioni.



...ma allora siamo messe malissimo, la donna dovrebbe essere "migliore" e più padrona degli istinti.
Invece, da come parli, è solo più troia.
Lo so anch'io che oggigiorno ce n'è tante che non si accontentano più del marito e vogliono provarne altri, ma spero vivamente che tu esageri anche un po'.

Ma forse parli così perché sei di parte: ti sei già imbattuto nella tua giovane vita in due ragazze di "alto spessore", come fai anche tu a pensarla diversamente?
Ma che è successo al mondo?
E non mi dire che è sempre stato così, se no mi arrendo...


----------



## stellina (26 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima diletta, ci sono più puttane traditrici che infigardi traditori, quindi la tua idea fa acqua da tutte le parti.
> Ho conosciuto un paio di uomini traditori, ma per ogniuno di loro c'erano almeno 20 donne traditrici che si sono fottuti, perchè quelle impegnate sono quelle che rompono meno i coglioni.


io continuo a pensare che un uomo verbalizzi molto di più certe cose perchè molto spesso nell'immaginario maschile più donne trombi più sei fichissimo! credo che alcuni esagerino un po' in numeri e particolari per sembrare ancora più fichi...
le donne sono più riservate, ne parlano magari solo con l'amica intima o la sorella...una donna di solito non sbandiera in quanto la società è ancora maschilista per molti aspetti...esempio una mia amica si è separata perchè lui fa uso di droghe (lo sappiamo solo io e mia sorella) beh in zona ci sono due voci: 1.lui se ne è andato perchè sicuro lei era una moglie di merda come tante e che visto che lei si veste curata di sicuro gli metteva le corna 2. lei gli metteva le corna perchè è una bella donna ma troia e lui l'ha beccata e l'ha mollata....quando sento ste minchiate li prenderei a schiaffi....parlano per preconcetti maschilisti....
comunque scusa una domanda....perchè le donne sposate romperebbero meno i coglioni?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima diletta, ci sono più puttane traditrici che infigardi traditori, quindi la tua idea fa acqua da tutte le parti.
> Ho conosciuto un paio di uomini traditori, ma per ogniuno di loro c'erano almeno 20 donne traditrici che si sono fottuti, perchè quelle impegnate sono quelle che rompono meno i coglioni.


am vuoi tacere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma quale 20 traditore...
Non esageriamo...
Suvvia dai...sono cinque...le altre 15 sono solo ciulate inventate no?:fischio::fischio::fischio::fischio:
Figurati se quelli che ciulano sul serio...parlano...dai su...

Ok Daniele sappilo...
Mi sono fatto 30 utenti di tradi in due anni...ok?


----------



## Sole (27 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...*ma allora siamo messe malissimo, la donna dovrebbe essere "migliore" e più padrona degli istinti.*
> Invece, da come parli, è solo più troia.
> Lo so anch'io che oggigiorno ce n'è tante che non si accontentano più del marito e vogliono provarne altri, ma spero vivamente che tu esageri anche un po'.
> 
> ...


L'unica differenza che ti concedo è che con la maternità spesso le donne, soprattutto nei primi anni di vita dei loro figli,  incanalano le loro attenzioni sulla prole, a volte perdendo di vista la dimensione della femminilità e, di conseguenza, della seduttività. 
Per gli uomini invece c'è la tendenza a diventare padri senza smarrire la propria identità di maschi.

Per il resto non vedo tutta questa diversità. La differenza sta nell'appagamento. Se una persona si sveglia al mattino e, girando lo sguardo, vede accanto a sé la persona che ama e desidera, se si alza dal letto e si infila in una vita pienamente appagante, ogni stimolo sessuale sarà valutato per quello che è: uno stimolo, una sollecitazione a cui non è necessario rispondere e che può essere tranquillamente bypassato.


----------



## Sole (27 Luglio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Diletta te lo dico con simpatia, ma tuo marito ha scaricato su tutto il mondo maschile le sue e solo sue responsabilità, e da uomo ti dico che è molto comodo, ma poco credibile...


Non posso approvarti, accidenti


----------



## tebina (27 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok Daniele sappilo...
> Mi sono fatto 30 utenti di tradi in due anni...ok?


31


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Si vabbè
> 
> E come mai esistono più mignotte che... mignotti? E i mignotti che esistono sono quasi sempre per altri maschi?
> 
> Sarà perchè "forse" ci sono più maialini, che maialine, a cercare la bottarella facile???


Si va ben dai...
Se ascolti al bar...
Son tutti Rocco Siffredi...
E più fai l'incredulo più aggiungono particolari...

Sai ieri ero dentro la basilica di san pietro in vaticano...
Ad un certo punto vedo un uccello che vola per il cuppolone e mi dico...
AH l'uccello trova sempre il modo di entrare...

Dai su...

Poi oggi ero molto preoccupato sai?
Durante il viaggio mi sono fermato al bagno in autogrill...
Poi uscendo ho visto tre gnocche da paura...
E mi è venuto l'ansia sai?

Pensa se una voleva trombare con me e io non ero perfettamente in ordine nelle parti intime...

Ma ti rendi conto che figura?
Sono stato fortunato...sono riuscito a salire in auto...prima che le gnocche mi saltassero addosso eh?

E credimi...loro hanno "visto" che io le avevo notate eh?

Peccato...
Però con una di quelle avrei tradito moooooooooooooolto volentieri...

Ma la mia buona stella mi ha salvato anche stavolta...

E poi dai...cavoli non avevo neanche un preservativo dietro...mi toccava tornare nel bagno che c'era il distributore...insomma...

Mignotte e mignotti...dai sono sempre cose che si fanno in due no?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> 31


Ah si scusami...
Pensa che botta...a tutte ho detto...tu sarai la prima e l'ultima che mi faccio del forum...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

E ora non possono beccarmi...gnegnegnegnegnegnegne...


----------



## geko (27 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> 31


Toh, anch'io ne ho fatti 31 giusto ieri! 

Ahh, parliamo di utenti...  Sorry allora!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Toh, anch'io ne ho fatti 31 giusto ieri!
> 
> Ahh, parliamo di utenti...  Sorry allora!


Ma taci...che ho qui tutto il taccuino rabberciato...
Qua finisce male...
Ascolta su un lato ho scritto i nick...e sull'altro i loro nomi veri...e sto facendo le frecce di raccordo e non mi trovo...capisci?
Mi manca un nick...e ho un nome femminile in più...

Ora sai come s'incazza questa se la chiamo con un'altro nick?
O se chiamo una con il nome di un'altra?...

Nonononono...

Massa casin...

Poi ci sono le omonime...

Poi non hai idea...del successo di quel messaggio eh?

Impara figliuolo fai copia e incolla...

Credimi ci stanno tutte...
E io che pensavo ci volessero le smancerie....

No mio caro...
Pene al pene!:up::up::up::up::up:

Ma io non volevo farmene una trentina...io ne volevo dodici...
Per poi dire a loro...una di voi di tradirà no?

Niente...


----------



## Hirohito (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho letto tanti messaggi sul forum e mi è venuta un po di tristezza addosso. Non giudico nessuno, credo che a tradire siano donne e uomini allo stesso modo anche se credo che l'uomo tradisca generalmente di più. Io stessa ero sposata, due figli, sono stata tradita più volte e ho lasciato mio marito. quando una donna ha una famiglia, piuttosto sacrifica la sua felicità per tenere in piedi il baraccone. Non sono ingenua e so bene che il tradimento esiste dalla notte dei tempi... volevo solo fare una sorta di sondaggio e visto che sono donna, chiedere se esista qualche uomo, magari sposato, che non ha mai tradito la moglie e se esiste, perché a suo avviso, a differenza della maggior parte degli altri uomini, non è arrivato a tradire... purtroppo leggendo qs storie, mi domando perché ci si sposi, che senso ci sia se poi l'ormone o altro ti portai fuori da ciò che hai costruito e desiderato. Mi piacerebbe sapere di qcno che non tradisce e del perché... non credo dipenda solo dall'amore xche diciamoci la verità, l'amore dopo un po sfuma, non è pu innamoramento, passione e allora si cercano altre emozioni altrove... uomini che non tradite... esistete? potete dirmi xche non lo fate? grazie! isabella


Io non tradisco quando sono innamorato. 
Quando l'amore è in declino dovrei immediatamente mollare


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Io non tradisco quando sono innamorato.
> Quando l'amore è in declino dovrei immediatamente mollare


Essere innamorati ed amare sono due fasi diverse di una relazione. Mi sarò innamorata una decina di volte in vita mia, ma ho amato un solo uomo.


----------



## Daniele (27 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma allora siamo messe malissimo, la donna dovrebbe essere "migliore" e più padrona degli istinti.
> Invece, da come parli, è solo più troia.
> Lo so anch'io che oggigiorno ce n'è tante che non si accontentano più del marito e vogliono provarne altri, ma spero vivamente che tu esageri anche un po'.
> 
> ...


Perchè un mio stronzissimo amico fu l'amante di 54 donzellette tutte fidanzate che hanno annegato i loro dispiaceri di coppia nello sperma. Una donna scontenta (anche solo da una settimana, visto che per le donne le parole sempre e mai sono usate a sproposito), è facilissima preda dei consolatori del cazzo.


----------



## gas (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Essere innamorati ed amare sono due fasi diverse di una relazione. Mi sarò innamorata una decina di volte in vita mia, ma ho amato un solo uomo.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Daniele (27 Luglio 2012)

Diletta, le donne sono molto più istintive degli uomini, sono solo fintamente controllate, ma seriamente ho visto che l'essere femminile è un maiale quanto l'essere maschile, ha la medesima dignità del porco.


----------



## Minerva (27 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Diletta, le donne sono molto più istintive degli uomini, sono solo fintamente controllate, ma seriamente ho visto che l'essere femminile è un maiale quanto l'essere maschile, ha la medesima dignità del porco.


ma cosa stai dicendo daniele?


----------



## Tebe (27 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma taci...che ho qui tutto il taccuino rabberciato...
> Qua finisce male...
> Ascolta su un lato ho scritto i nick...e sull'altro i loro nomi veri...e sto facendo le frecce di raccordo e non mi trovo...capisci?
> Mi manca un nick...e ho un nome femminile in più...
> ...




la prossima volta che mi chiami Toy, fra me e te solo sesso orale.

io a te. ovviamente.





così impari a non sbagliare i nomi.

Invornito fagiano


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa stai dicendo daniele?


sta dicendo la verità


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> sta dicendo la verità


Bè, le donne sicuro non è che sono di legno. Ci stanno pure, ma diciamo che in media sono di carne e sangue come tutti.


----------



## Daniele (27 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa stai dicendo daniele?


Io disprezzo l'essere umano in toto come il peggior animale di questa terra, come ho sempre detto, se avessi l'opportunità di distruggere l'essere umano non avrei dubbi, non vale nulla come animale.


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io disprezzo l'essere umano in toto come il peggior animale di questa terra, come ho sempre detto, se avessi l'opportunità di distruggere l'essere umano non avrei dubbi, non vale nulla come animale.



non sono tutti uguali gli esseri umani sai??


----------



## Daniele (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non sono tutti uguali gli esseri umani sai??


Ci sono più  bestie che persone degne. Cara Simy, il mondo mi ha donato questa visione della vita che è atroce.
Non credo che gli uomini siano "cacciatori" di donne attualmente, ho visto con i miei occhi che a uomo "cacciatore" corrisponde il suo alter ego femminile che non ha bisogno di cacciare, tanto un coglione qualunque lo si trova sempre.
Il problema che o conosciuto ragazze appposto, capaci scoprire che bastava darla a più non posso per avere quello che pensavano difficile avere e le ho viste diventare altro, per poi tornare in sè...dopo innumerevoli malattie veneree e per fortuna nessuna mortale.
HO visto che il sesso è come una droga, se non sai controllarlo ti controlla, c'è poco da dire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ci sono più bestie che persone degne. Cara Simy, il mondo mi ha donato questa visione della vita che è atroce.
> Non credo che gli uomini siano "cacciatori" di donne attualmente, ho visto con i miei occhi che a uomo "cacciatore" corrisponde il suo alter ego femminile che non ha bisogno di cacciare, tanto un coglione qualunque lo si trova sempre.
> Il problema che o conosciuto ragazze appposto, capaci scoprire che bastava darla a più non posso per avere quello che pensavano difficile avere e le ho viste diventare altro, per poi tornare in sè...dopo innumerevoli malattie veneree e per fortuna nessuna mortale.
> HO visto che il sesso è come una droga, se non sai controllarlo ti controlla, c'è poco da dire.


Uè! Brutta giornata? Allora Daniele, ti spiego un segreto femminile: tutte le donne scoprono verso i 12/13 anni che basta darla per ottenere quello che vogliono. Anzi, a volte basta addirittura promettere di darla. E, a quell'età, fanno la SCELTA: utilizzarla come strumento di potere o come mezzo di piacere. Quella scelta poi resta la stessa per la vita, a meno di eventi eccezionali (guerre, carestie, effettivi stati di bisogno). Quindi ... quelle ragazze che hai conosciuto tu... la scelta l'avevavo già fatta... eri tu che non te ne eri accorto. Vedi... il problema dei comportamenti negativi... è che colpiscono, mentre quelli positivi no. Perchè se invece pensi a tutte le donne che hai incontrato nella tua vita, che si alzavano alle 5 per preparare la colazione al marito prima che uscisse di casa, poi ai figli, poi uscivano per andare al lavoro, rientrate preparavano il pranzo, poi si prendevano cura della famiglia, poi la cena, e le lavatrici, e stirare... NO???? Prova a contarle...


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Uè! Brutta giornata? Allora Daniele, ti spiego un segreto femminile: tutte le donne scoprono verso i 12/13 anni che basta darla per ottenere quello che vogliono. Anzi, a volte basta addirittura promettere di darla. E, a quell'età, fanno la SCELTA: utilizzarla come strumento di potere o come mezzo di piacere. Quella scelta poi resta la stessa per la vita, a meno di eventi eccezionali (guerre, carestie, effettivi stati di bisogno). Quindi ... quelle ragazze che hai conosciuto tu... la scelta l'avevavo già fatta... eri tu che non te ne eri accorto. Vedi... il problema dei comportamenti negativi... è che colpiscono, mentre quelli positivi no. Perchè se invece pensi a tutte le donne che hai incontrato nella tua vita, che si alzavano alle 5 per preparare la colazione al marito prima che uscisse di casa, poi ai figli, poi uscivano per andare al lavoro, rientrate preparavano il pranzo, poi si prendevano cura della famiglia, poi la cena, e le lavatrici, e stirare... NO???? Prova a contarle...


:up:


----------



## Daniele (27 Luglio 2012)

No , proprio no. HO visto che l'età in cui una ragazza capisce quello che vuole è 25 anni seriamente. Ogni ragazza sotto i 25 anni per me è paragonabile ad un grillo, non ha cervello, non ha consapevolezza e le profonde frasi che dice sono tutte puttanate.
Non credo ne alle donne e ne agli uomini, ma sono certo che non c'è differenza nell'essere fetidi da parte di uno e dell'altro.


----------



## Hirohito (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Essere innamorati ed amare sono due fasi diverse di una relazione. Mi sarò innamorata una decina di volte in vita mia, ma ho amato un solo uomo.


E certo, è ovvio. Dove ho scritto che sono la stessa cosa ?
Alberoni ormai lo insegnano anche all'asilo


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Io non tradisco *quando sono innamorato*.
> *Quando l'amore è in declino *dovrei immediatamente mollare





Hirohito ha detto:


> E certo, è ovvio. Dove ho scritto che sono la stessa cosa ?
> Alberoni ormai lo insegnano anche all'asilo


lì


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lì


Ah si. 
Riscrivo.

"Quando l'innamoramento è in declino dovrei mollare immediatamente"

Mi cospargo il capo di cenere


----------



## Hirohito (27 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito era l'autore


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Hirohito era l'autore


avevo capito:mrgreen: togli quella cenere che sporchi il tappeto:mrgreen: e Alberoni mi è profondamente antipatico:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Uè! Brutta giornata? Allora Daniele, ti spiego un segreto femminile: tutte le donne scoprono verso i 12/13 anni che basta darla per ottenere quello che vogliono. Anzi, a volte basta addirittura promettere di darla. E, a quell'età, fanno la SCELTA: utilizzarla come strumento di potere o come mezzo di piacere. Quella scelta poi resta la stessa per la vita, a meno di eventi eccezionali (guerre, carestie, effettivi stati di bisogno). Quindi ... quelle ragazze che hai conosciuto tu... la scelta l'avevavo già fatta... eri tu che non te ne eri accorto. Vedi... il problema dei comportamenti negativi... è che colpiscono, mentre quelli positivi no. Perchè se invece pensi a tutte le donne che hai incontrato nella tua vita, che si alzavano alle 5 per preparare la colazione al marito prima che uscisse di casa, poi ai figli, poi uscivano per andare al lavoro, rientrate preparavano il pranzo, poi si prendevano cura della famiglia, poi la cena, e le lavatrici, e stirare... NO???? Prova a contarle...


Concordo.


----------



## Sole (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Essere innamorati ed amare sono due fasi diverse di una relazione. Mi sarò innamorata una decina di volte in vita mia, ma ho amato un solo uomo.


Concordo anche su questo.


----------



## Hirohito (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> avevo capito:mrgreen: togli quella cenere che sporchi il tappeto:mrgreen: e Alberoni mi è profondamente antipatico:mrgreen:


A me Alberoni in fondo non è antipatico se non fosse che mi fa cagare
:mrgreen:


----------



## tradito77 (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho letto tanti messaggi sul forum e mi è venuta un po di tristezza addosso. Non giudico nessuno, credo che a tradire siano donne e uomini allo stesso modo anche se credo che l'uomo tradisca generalmente di più. Io stessa ero sposata, due figli, sono stata tradita più volte e ho lasciato mio marito. quando una donna ha una famiglia, piuttosto sacrifica la sua felicità per tenere in piedi il baraccone. Non sono ingenua e so bene che il tradimento esiste dalla notte dei tempi... volevo solo fare una sorta di sondaggio e visto che sono donna, chiedere se esista qualche uomo, magari sposato, che non ha mai tradito la moglie e se esiste, perché a suo avviso, a differenza della maggior parte degli altri uomini, non è arrivato a tradire... purtroppo leggendo qs storie, mi domando perché ci si sposi, che senso ci sia se poi l'ormone o altro ti portai fuori da ciò che hai costruito e desiderato. Mi piacerebbe sapere di qcno che non tradisce e del perché... non credo dipenda solo dall'amore xche diciamoci la verità, l'amore dopo un po sfuma, non è pu innamoramento, passione e allora si cercano altre emozioni altrove... uomini che non tradite... esistete? potete dirmi xche non lo fate? grazie! isabella


Io non ho mai tradito (10 anni da morosi + quasi 9 di convivenza).
Lei è semplicemente tutto per me, non cerco altro e non vorrei mai mentirle o farla soffrire.
Però, dopo quello che ho subìto e quello he ho letto qui sul forum, mai dire mai...


----------



## Diletta (27 Luglio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> *Io non ho mai tradito* (10 anni da morosi + quasi 9 di convivenza).
> Lei è semplicemente tutto per me, non cerco altro e non vorrei mai mentirle o farla soffrire.
> Però, dopo quello che ho subìto e quello he ho letto qui sul forum, mai dire mai...




E' quando leggo certe cose che riprendo un po' di ossigeno...
E non sei solo, ci mancherebbe, ce ne sono di uomini seri ed onesti come te, come credo che non sia stato così pazzesco resistere alle tentazioni che possono avere tutti (o sì?). 
Ma una domanda mi è nata nella mente: sarebbe stato troppo bello e perfetto se fossi stato corrisposto dalla tua dolce metà? 
Sarebbe stato chiedere troppo?
Io continuo a pensare che se tu sei così, io pure e altri, non ci sia niente di così trascendentale in questo, non siamo delle anime elette noi, sono loro manchevoli, forse troppo...
Comincio anch'io a pensare che in amore non ci sia posto per il tradimento...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho letto tanti messaggi sul forum e mi è venuta un po di tristezza addosso. Non giudico nessuno, credo che a tradire siano donne e uomini allo stesso modo anche se credo che l'uomo tradisca generalmente di più. Io stessa ero sposata, due figli, sono stata tradita più volte e ho lasciato mio marito. quando una donna ha una famiglia, piuttosto sacrifica la sua felicità per tenere in piedi il baraccone. Non sono ingenua e so bene che il tradimento esiste dalla notte dei tempi... volevo solo fare una sorta di sondaggio e visto che sono donna, chiedere se esista qualche uomo, magari sposato, che non ha mai tradito la moglie e se esiste, perché a suo avviso, a differenza della maggior parte degli altri uomini, non è arrivato a tradire... purtroppo leggendo qs storie, mi domando perché ci si sposi, che senso ci sia se poi l'ormone o altro ti portai fuori da ciò che hai costruito e desiderato. Mi piacerebbe sapere di qcno che non tradisce e del perché... non credo dipenda solo dall'amore xche diciamoci la verità, l'amore dopo un po sfuma, non è pu innamoramento, passione e allora si cercano altre emozioni altrove... uomini che non tradite... esistete? potete dirmi xche non lo fate? grazie! isabella


sono troppo pigro da un lato, dall'altro troppo tradito per rifarmi una storia tutta mia. e sono single. per cui anche se potrei teoricamente tradire, in pratica non ha senso


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sono troppo pigro da un lato, dall'altro troppo tradito per rifarmi una storia tutta mia. e sono single. per cui anche se potrei teoricamente tradire, in pratica non ha senso


Bè, non ha senso no, essendo single chi tradiresti?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, non ha senso no, essendo single chi tradiresti?


la donna che amo di più ...


----------



## tenebroso67 (29 Luglio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ciao Isabella, gli uomini che non tradiscono difficilmente li trovi qui :smile:
> Certo, qui puoi trovare i traditi, ma prima o dopo per *vendicarsi *tradiscono anche loro :smile:


Pur avendo subito tale triste sorte, non ho mai tradito....

Non mi sono *mai vendicato* rendendo pan per focaccia, starei peggio,

Differenziarsi in tale situazione e' fondamentale per non essere come chi ci ha ferito.


----------



## Eliade (29 Luglio 2012)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Pur avendo subito tale triste sorte, non ho mai tradito....
> 
> Non mi sono *mai vendicato* rendendo pan per focaccia, starei peggio,
> 
> Differenziarsi in tale situazione e' fondamentale per non essere come chi ci ha ferito.


Quotato e approvato!!!:up:


----------



## tenebroso67 (29 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quotato e approvato!!!:up:


Eh si....se non ricordo male anche tu hai avuto qualche bastonata dall'amore....


----------



## Diletta (29 Luglio 2012)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Pur avendo subito tale triste sorte, non ho mai tradito....
> 
> Non mi sono *mai vendicato* rendendo pan per focaccia, starei peggio,
> 
> Differenziarsi in tale situazione e' fondamentale per non essere come chi ci ha ferito.




Pensa un po' com'è strana la vita...
Anch'io se, per assurdo, mi vendicassi starei peggio, da cani.
Invece, loro, che hanno causato tutto questo marasma, non sono messi poi così male.
Io terrei gli occhi bassi...
Qualcuno mi illumini su questo paradosso...io non sono capace di capirlo...


----------



## tenebroso67 (29 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Pensa un po' com'è strana la vita...
> Anch'io *se, per assurdo, mi vendicassi starei peggio*, da cani.
> Invece, loro, che hanno causato tutto questo marasma, non sono messi poi così male.
> Io terrei gli occhi bassi...
> Qualcuno mi illumini su questo paradosso...io non sono capace di capirlo...


Nelle persone egoiste, il mettere se stessi davanti a tutto, perfino ai loro principi, e' cosa normale.
Nessuno e' esente da errori o piccoli gesti di egoismo, 
ma avere degli scrupoli pone un limite a cio' che si puo' fare senza arrivare a camminare sul cadavere di qualcuno....


----------



## Diletta (29 Luglio 2012)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Nelle persone egoiste, il mettere se stessi davanti a tutto, perfino ai loro principi, e' cosa normale.
> Nessuno e' esente da errori o piccoli gesti di egoismo,
> ma avere degli scupoli pone un limite a cio' che si puo' fare senza arrivare a camminare sul cadavere di qualcuno....



Non so se stai ancora insieme a colei che ti ha ferito.
Se sì, come puoi stare accanto a chi ha dimostrato tanto egoismo?
Io me lo sto chiedendo per me.


----------



## Eliade (29 Luglio 2012)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Eh si....se non ricordo male anche tu hai avuto qualche bastonata dall'amore....


Si, ma decisamente minuscola rispetto alla tua: roba da fidanzati...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2012)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Nelle persone egoiste, il mettere se stessi davanti a tutto, perfino ai loro principi, e' cosa normale.
> Nessuno e' esente da errori o piccoli gesti di egoismo,
> ma avere degli scupoli pone un limite a cio' che si puo' fare senza arrivare a camminare sul cadavere di qualcuno....


Me ne sto accorgendo con mia moglie.
La sua malattia l'ha resa enormemente egoista.
E ha sentenziato, io non sono disposta a sentirmi in colpa per qualcuno o per qualcosa: manco morta.

Ma mettiamo sia così...
Una fa un pompino al marito di un altro.
La moglie lo scopre e si dispera.
Lui risponde per consolarla...ueeeeeeeeeeeee...ma quante storie per un bochin...cosa vuoi che siaaaaaa...

Dopo una settimana sto marito chiama la moglie e lei risponde bofonchiando...un attimoooooo...che c'ho la bocca piena...

Poi gli ritelefona e gli dice...scusa sai stavo facendo un pompino ad un collega...per questo non riuscivo a parlarti...

Il marito paffete gli crolla il mondo in testa...

E lei....ueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...ma quante storie che fai per un bochin...

E così con mia moglie no?
Lei entra in camera con un pezzo di pane in bocca...
E io....ma cosa faiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...mi fai le briciole dappertutto....che ho appena passato l'aspirapolvere...

E lei resta stupitissima...
E io...ehi carina come si sta dall'altra parte della barricata eh?
Come si sta?

Diletta lo sai io mi ero offerto come intortatore tuo no?
Poi ci facciamo beccare da tuo marito e ascoltiamo che musica ne esce no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tenebroso67 (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non so se stai ancora insieme a colei che ti ha ferito.
> Se sì, come puoi stare accanto a chi ha dimostrato tanto egoismo?
> Io me lo sto chiedendo per me.





Eliade ha detto:


> Si, ma decisamente minuscola rispetto alla tua: roba da fidanzati...


Anche se non eravamo sposati (lei lo era gia' stata, io mai), ho condiviso oltre 10 anni della mia vita con questa donna.

Dopo i "fattacci" tentammo di ricostruire il rapporto, ma la faccenda dei tradimenti veniva sempre a galla. Era insostenibile.
Dopo un anno e mezzo di tentativi nel 2009 mi lascio', e sucessivamente seppi che era ritornata con il suo amante.

Tutta la situazione nell'insieme, fu' davvero dura.


----------



## tenebroso67 (30 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ........La moglie lo scopre e si dispera.
> Lui risponde per consolarla...ueeeeeeeeeeeee...*ma quante storie per un bochin*...cosa vuoi che siaaaaaa...


Eh ma sai....*un bochin* e' mica roba da poco eh ???
Difficile passarci sopra senza dire niente.....


----------



## Ultimo (30 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, ho letto tanti messaggi sul forum e mi è venuta un po di tristezza addosso. Non giudico nessuno, credo che a tradire siano donne e uomini allo stesso modo anche se credo che l'uomo tradisca generalmente di più. Io stessa ero sposata, due figli, sono stata tradita più volte e ho lasciato mio marito. quando una donna ha una famiglia, piuttosto sacrifica la sua felicità per tenere in piedi il baraccone. Non sono ingenua e so bene che il tradimento esiste dalla notte dei tempi... volevo solo fare una sorta di sondaggio e visto che sono donna, chiedere se esista qualche uomo, magari sposato, che non ha mai tradito la moglie e se esiste, perché a suo avviso, a differenza della maggior parte degli altri uomini, non è arrivato a tradire... purtroppo leggendo qs storie, mi domando perché ci si sposi, che senso ci sia se poi l'ormone o altro ti portai fuori da ciò che hai costruito e desiderato. Mi piacerebbe sapere di qcno che non tradisce e del perché... non credo dipenda solo dall'amore xche diciamoci la verità, l'amore dopo un po sfuma, non è pu innamoramento, passione e allora si cercano altre emozioni altrove... uomini che non tradite... esistete? potete dirmi xche non lo fate? grazie! isabella



Io mi domando e dico! perchè leggo spesso che sono gli uomini a tradire? Ora o sono ingenuo io o mi sfugge qualcosa? perchè a questo punto vorrei capire se gli uomini a forza di nominare la pecora... tradisca con la pecora ( quanto sono scemo evè? ) non confermiamo lo sono, stop. 
Ora se invece la questione è, ma è l'uomo che ci prova per primo? è l'uomo che è più propenso a tradire e quindi si crea le occasioni? 
Ma mi domando e dico nuovamente.... ma se l'uomo ci prova o è più propenso, la donna che ruolo ha? 
Anche perchè se l'uomo ci prova ed è più propenso etc etc etc .... etc.... la donna è così ingenua da farsi prendere in giro? 

Io sono stato tradito.
Ed ho tradito per pura rabbia. Ma ho semplificato perchè dietro c'è tutto un mondo che mi ha formato e mi sta formando dopo il tradimento subito.

Sono tornato! siete contenti? :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io mi domando e dico! perchè leggo spesso che sono gli uomini a tradire? Ora o sono ingenuo io o mi sfugge qualcosa? perchè a questo punto vorrei capire se gli uomini a forza di nominare la pecora... tradisca con la pecora ( quanto sono scemo evè? ) non confermiamo lo sono, stop.
> Ora se invece la questione è, ma è l'uomo che ci prova per primo? è l'uomo che è più propenso a tradire e quindi si crea le occasioni?
> Ma mi domando e dico nuovamente.... ma se l'uomo ci prova o è più propenso, la donna che ruolo ha?
> Anche perchè se l'uomo ci prova ed è più propenso etc etc etc .... etc.... la donna è così ingenua da farsi prendere in giro?
> ...


bentornatooooooooo
:bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bentornatooooooooo
> :bacio:



Denghiùùùùùùùùù 

Tu essele felice che io essele tolnato!! io non essele felice. rivoglio andale in felie!! :incazzato: Quasi quasi ci rivado


----------



## Annuccia (30 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè un mio *stronzissimo amico fu l'amante di 54 donzellette *tutte fidanzate che hanno annegato i loro dispiaceri di coppia nello sperma. Una donna scontenta (anche solo da una settimana, visto che per le donne le parole sempre e mai sono usate a sproposito), è facilissima preda dei consolatori del cazzo.


più che stronzissimo....un amante eccezzionale...un super replicante...

alle donzellette piu che la pistola puntava qualcos'altro.....

ma non tutte le donne scontente sono preda dei consolatori del...

pure io alle volte mi sono sentita scontenta....ma piu che ristrovarmi"cornuta contenta" non ho toccato cazzi altrui....
e come me tante altre....

ricorda danielino...
la donna....tocca il pipino dell'altro perchè lo VUOLE TOCCARE a prescindere...
perchè se ad ogni difficoltà come dici tu dovessimo diventare "prede"...


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Denghiùùùùùùùùù
> 
> Tu essele felice che io essele tolnato!! io non essele felice. rivoglio andale in felie!! :incazzato: Quasi quasi ci rivado



pensa che io ancora ci devo andare in ferie! iange:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> pensa che io ancora ci devo andare in ferie! iange:


Mi passi il fazzoletto...


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi passi il fazzoletto...








 ecco....


----------



## Ultimo (30 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco....


Come sei gentile.... basta ora.. basta.... piango troppo e mi bruciano gli occhi .. ed il rimmel si è tutto sbavato! sono orribile!


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come sei gentile.... basta ora.. basta.... piango troppo e mi bruciano gli occhi .. ed il rimmel si è tutto sbavato! sono orribile!


tesoro! ma devi usare un mascara waterproof!  ti assicuro che è a prova di lacrima!:mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Eh ma sai....*un bochin* e' mica roba da poco eh ???
> Difficile passarci sopra senza dire niente.....




...eppure è lo stesso che mi ha detto candidamente mio marito:
"ma che vuoi che sia..."

Che gli fai a uno così??


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...eppure è lo stesso che mi ha detto candidamente mio marito:
> "ma che vuoi che sia..."
> 
> Che gli fai a uno così??


a quanto pare gli dai ragione...contenta tu.
perché il fatto che tu ritenga di continuare il matrimonio per me è sacrosanto ma almeno dovresti chiarire qualche punto e far capire a tuo marito quello che a te non sta bene.
perché altrimenti non si capisce perché lui non dovrebbe continuare a tradirti


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...eppure è lo stesso che mi ha detto candidamente mio marito:
> "ma che vuoi che sia..."
> 
> Che gli fai a uno così??


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono tornato! siete contenti? :rotfl:


ma perche', nun c'eri?

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...eppure è lo stesso che mi ha detto candidamente mio marito:
> "ma che vuoi che sia..."
> 
> Che gli fai a uno così??


Quando ti leggo mi gira il cazzo...

ahahahah


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Quando ti leggo mi gira il cazzo...
> 
> ahahahah




E allora hai due possibilità:

1) non mi leggi (è la più semplice)
2) mi chiami per tempo così guardo di legartelo in modo che non ti giri (ma è la più macchinosa...)


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E allora hai due possibilità:
> 
> 1) non mi leggi (è la più semplice)
> 2) mi chiami per tempo così guardo di legartelo in modo che non ti giri (ma è la più macchinosa...)


signor maikke nun ce sta la busta trrrre?

ahahahah

Ps: cioe' che dici cose piu' "dignitose"........ no eh?

ahahahah


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *a quanto pare gli dai ragione...contenta tu.*
> perché il fatto che tu ritenga di continuare il matrimonio per me è sacrosanto ma *almeno dovresti chiarire qualche punto e far capire a tuo marito quello che a te non sta bene.*
> perché altrimenti non si capisce perché lui non dovrebbe continuare a tradirti




E perché percepisci che gli dò ragione??
Se tu fossi un muro di casa mia cambieresti idea da quello che sentiresti in un nanosecondo...

Cosa pensi che abbiamo fatto finora, e pure con lo psicologo??
Ma la situazione è complessa e molto...


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> signor maikke nun ce sta la busta trrrre?
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...




No, sono spiacente ma è il mio massimo per questa ora.:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E perché percepisci che gli dò ragione??
> Se tu fossi un muro di casa mia cambieresti idea da quello che sentiresti in un nanosecondo...
> 
> Cosa pensi che abbiamo fatto finora, e pure con lo psicologo??
> Ma la situazione è complessa e molto...


Dile' ti si e' gia' detto....

non e' un solo utonto che te capisce cosi' ma E' TUTTO ER FORUM, cribbio...ahahahah

me pari quello che va contromano in autostrada e dice...toh guarda quanti kazzoni contromano...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Dile' ti si e' gia' detto....
> 
> non e' un solo utonto che te capisce cosi' ma E' TUTTO ER FORUM, cribbio...ahahahah
> 
> ...


aggiungo:

a parte forse Annuccia che me sa che v'hanno separate alla nascita...

ahahah


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E perché percepisci che gli dò ragione??
> Se tu fossi un muro di casa mia cambieresti idea da quello che sentiresti in un nanosecondo...
> 
> Cosa pensi che abbiamo fatto finora, e pure con lo psicologo??
> Ma la situazione è complessa e molto...


hai ragione quando dici che la situazione è complessa e la sto banalizzando. leggo che tu gli dai ragione perché parli di queste sue affermazioni come di un bambino che non ha capito la marachella che ha fatto e tu vorresti sgridarlo ma ridi sotto i baffi qusi compiacendoti perché il ragazzo è assai sveglio.però ti ha mancato di rispetto e se non capisce questo continuerà a farlo


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione quando dici che la situazione è complessa e la sto banalizzando. leggo che tu gli dai ragione perché parli di queste sue affermazioni come di un bambino che non ha capito la marachella che ha fatto e tu vorresti sgridarlo ma ridi sotto i baffi qusi compiacendoti perché il ragazzo è assai sveglio.però ti ha mancato di rispetto e se non capisce questo continuerà a farlo



:up:


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Dile' ti si e' gia' detto....
> 
> non e' un solo *utonto *che te capisce cosi' ma E' TUTTO ER FORUM, cribbio...ahahahah
> 
> ...




...forse ci hai ragione: se era un solo *UTONTO *sarebbe stato tonto, quindi ancora più giustificato nella non comprensione!!! 

No, stamani è troppo, me la sto facendo addosso!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...eppure è lo stesso che mi ha detto candidamente mio marito:
> "ma che vuoi che sia..."
> 
> Che gli fai a uno così??


:calcio:..... secondo me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come sei gentile.... basta ora.. basta.... piango troppo e mi bruciano gli occhi .. ed il rimmel si è tutto sbavato! sono orribile!


ciao tesoro ma che bell'abbronzatura che hai!


----------



## Annuccia (30 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> aggiungo:
> 
> a* parte forse Annuccia *che me sa che v'hanno separate alla nascita...
> 
> ahahah


questa mi era sfuggita...
sono sempre tra i tuoi pensieri ste....
eh già..
io ci rifletterei....


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> questa mi era sfuggita...
> sono sempre tra i tuoi pensieri ste....
> eh già..
> io ci rifletterei....


ma se manco t'ho vista in fotografia...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (30 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao tesoro ma che bell'abbronzatura che hai!



Ciao sbriii!! smackk! ya! sono abronzatissimo come non mai  conosci quel dorato stupendo ? ya ya ya .
E tra poco rivado in ferie 

Tutto bene sorè ?


----------



## Ultimo (30 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> questa mi era sfuggita...
> sono sempre tra i tuoi pensieri ste....
> eh già..
> io ci rifletterei....



Mizzeca!! qua gatta ci cova!! beddamatri!!


----------



## Annuccia (30 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma se manco t'ho vista in fotografia...
> 
> ahahahah





però ste mi hai deluso...
ho dato una risposta su di te di la nel mio 3d----
su di te e non contro di te.....
dillo che mi rispondi solo quando ti attacco...

non c'è gusto sennò...è vero...


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> però ste mi hai deluso...
> ho dato una risposta su di te di la nel mio 3d----
> su di te e non contro di te.....
> dillo che mi rispondi solo quando ti attacco...
> ...


ma manco abbbiti a Malano...(e 2)...

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (30 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Kd..si e'pieno di troie...a pensarci bene di uomini ...ci sono solo io???



MA IO FAREI UN 50 E 50 COSì NESSUNO CI RESTA MALE OK??
la donna tradisce con l'uomo..e l'uomo con la donna...
menotroie(come le chiamate voi) meno uomini traditori..
più troie in giro   più uomoni traditori ....anche se *troia* è più offensivo non trovate??in questo si che siete avvantaggiati perchè troio o puttano non fa lo stesso effetto........


----------



## Eliade (30 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :calcio:..... secondo me.


Quoto!


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione quando dici che la situazione è complessa e la sto banalizzando.* leggo che tu gli dai ragione *perché parli di queste sue affermazioni come di un bambino che non ha capito la marachella che ha fatto e *tu vorresti sgridarlo ma ridi sotto i baffi qusi compiacendoti perché il ragazzo è assai sveglio.però ti ha mancato di rispetto e se non capisce questo continuerà a farlo*




ma sinceramente dove leggi tutto ciò??


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :calcio:..... secondo me.





Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto!




Capisco che possa fare indispettire (diciamo così) la sua affermazione.

Però pensateci un attimo solo:
lui riesce a dire cose scabrosissime che altri pensano ma non possono dire. 
Perché non facciamo finta di scandalizzarci, la maggior parte dei traditori è ben contenta di farlo e si autoassolve.
Altrimenti: non lo farebbe se gli procurasse fastidio interiore. 
Per lo meno, il mio non mi prende più per i fondelli fingendo una cosa che non è.


----------



## battiato63 (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma sinceramente dove leggi tutto ciò??


nel diario di Brooke Logan :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao sbriii!! smackk! ya! sono abronzatissimo come non mai  conosci quel dorato stupendo ? ya ya ya .
> E tra poco rivado in ferie
> 
> Tutto bene sorè ?


conto i giorni che mancano alle ferie...


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma sinceramente dove leggi tutto ciò??


boh .vedo la gente morta :dracula:


e le racchie


----------



## battiato63 (30 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> boh .vedo la gente morta :dracula:
> 
> 
> e le racchie


cambia visuale....capisci a mme :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> nel diario di Brooke Logan :mrgreen:




...e chi è costui??


----------



## battiato63 (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e chi è costui??


costei semmai....la protagonosta di beatiful...
:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e chi è costui??



Tranquilla, ora siamo in due a sapere chi è.

Cioè a non sapere chi non è

Cioè... vabbè va ci siamo capiti!


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tranquilla, ora siamo in due a sapere chi è.
> 
> Cioè a non sapere chi non è
> 
> Cioè... vabbè va ci siamo capiti!


'gnuranta...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (30 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> 'gnuranta...
> 
> ahahahah



PRESENTE.


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> costei semmai....la protagonosta di beatiful...
> :smile:




Mai visto, aiuto...ho voglia di giudicare chi lo vede!!!!
Oggi sono particolarmente diavolesca...


----------



## Eliade (31 Luglio 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------

